# [D20 CoC] Mountains of Madness - Chap 4: Departure; Recruiting Alternate Players



## Job (Feb 3, 2007)

You officially depart the Amherst Hotel on the evening of September 6th, taking all of your belongings in a cab ride to the ship.  Your cab pulls up in front of the pier and you exit into the crisp night air.  Even from the street, you can clearly hear the hiss and roar of winches and the cries of the men across the water.  The driver exits the cab and circles to the rear to retrieve your luggage from the trunk, leaving it at the curb while you pay him.  

You pick up your luggage and make your way through the entrance as the guard checks you in with a familiar nod.  

The _Gabrielle_ is brightly lit against the darkness of the early evening.  The scene is loud and confusing, with shouts, the clang of gasoline barrels, the hum of winches, hammering stevedores, and rumbling dollies.  Crews struggle under the lights and the cargo booms are in nearly constant motion overhead.  Three of the pier shed's rolling doors are open, facing the Gabrielle and there are clusters of men engaged in activity all along the docks and on the ship's deck.

Bright yellow drums of gasoline are being hoisted aboard and stowed below in an area that you recognize as the number two hold, forward of the deckhouse.  Groups of stevedores work in the pier shed and dockside of the ship, moving the drums up to the point where a crane hoists a pie plate sling high into the air to carry them aboard, five drums at a time.  You notice that more men labor on the ship's deck at the hatch and you can hear yells from men echoing from below in the hold who are stowing the drums.  

At the number three hold, a large gang of stevedores and some of the ship's crew are shoring and tying down two large crates.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 25, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*

The morning had been perfect... Packing up the last of things before the journey, write some final fast postcards to the girl he had knowed in the last weeks in N.Y., promising red roses and champagne at his return, a huge breakfast and read the paper.
At last was the day here when the ship was to leave the pier in seek of adventure and recognition. He was ready he though as he saw Gabrielle been loaded with the final fuel and crates.

'What a day!' 'seems like this baby is going south today' he comments to himself and take the way to Upper Deck and the Crews Mess Hall and look for Mr. Mooretelling him if he was there, if he could be at any assistance. 

He does as usual slip a big chunk if snuff under his lip and grab a mug of coffe.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 25, 2007)

*George Barrow - Scientist*

George has been worried the last day had he remembered all from the list? was the lab correctly assembled? did he remember to pay that last bill from the apartment, was all his equipment in place at the right hatch?
He arrives the Gabrielle a bit earlier and store his las equipment into his lab and goes to the Crew's Mess Hall and settle down waiting for Dr. Moore to come for the usual morning briefing.


----------



## Job (Mar 7, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'What a day!' 'seems like this baby is going south today' he comments to himself and take the way to Upper Deck and the Crews Mess Hall and look for Mr. Mooretelling him if he was there, if he could be at any assistance.
> 
> He does as usual slip a big chunk if snuff under his lip and grab a mug of coffe.



Øyvind is met at the top of the gangway by a crewman who takes him to the Ship's Mess where you meet a blonde-haired man of medium build, dressed neatly in a ship's uniform.  You've seen him around the ship before.  His collar is unbuttoned but he seems very businesslike, crisply introducing himself as First Officer Paul Turlow.  He asks your name and checks it off on a pad of paper, then shows you to your cabin which is just off the messhall.

"You'll be bunked here in cabin 14, Mr. Raknes, and sharing your room with two other crew members:  Francisco Guerini, a polar guide, and Martin LeBlanc, a journalist.  I'm sure that you've gotten to know the ship pretty well over the past couple of weeks and don't need a tour.  Do you have any questions?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 8, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "You'll be bunked here in cabin 14, Mr. Raknes, and sharing your room with two other crew members:  Francisco Guerini, a polar guide, and Martin LeBlanc, a journalist.  I'm sure that you've gotten to know the ship pretty well over the past couple of weeks and don't need a tour.  Do you have any questions?"




'14.. ok yes yes' the journalist ive seen around but a polar guide i haven't seen at all and i _*think*_ a Italian polar guide i would have noticed' 'going to be fun anyways i think, i cant wait to see one of those king penguins... they say they are quite big animals...


----------



## Job (Mar 12, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George [Barrow] ... arrives the Gabrielle a bit earlier and store his last equipment into his lab and goes to the Crew's Mess Hall and settle down waiting for Dr. Moore to come for the usual morning briefing.



As George departed his room, he noticed a sealed envelope from the Amherst Hotel under his door.  Being in a hurry to get to the ship, he tucked it in his suitjacket pocket and left himself a mental reminder to look at it later.  "It's probably just a guest survey..,"  he thought, as he walked down the hallway to the elevator. 

Upon his arrival at the _SS Gabrielle_, George is led by First Officer Turlow to cabin number 13, just off the Mess Hall.  Turlow stated that George would be bunking with Vittorio Luzzi, an engineer and demolitionist, and with James Poole, a cartographer and surveyor.  He asked George if he had any questions, then left him to settle in.

Similar to the cabin of Øyvind Raknes, the cabin was cramped, barely including enough room for a triple bunk along one wall, a small desk and chair to be shared by the three occupants, and a separate grey metal locker for each man.  The circular porthole above the desk provided a small view of the outside, but even so, someone with a touch of claustrophobia would not want to spend much time in here.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Mar 12, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> '14.. ok yes yes' the journalist ive seen around but a polar guide i haven't seen at all and i _*think*_ a Italian polar guide i would have noticed' 'going to be fun anyways i think, i cant wait to see one of those king penguins... they say they are quite big animals...



At that moment, a man of average height and solid build with a deeply tanned and lined face, dressed in a flannel shirt, leather belt, and wool pants, moved into the cabin doorway with his rucksack.  “Please excuse me, First Officer."  he said as he smiled and slipped into the small room.

He looked over at Øyvind and said “Buenos dias, señor.  I am Fráncisco Guerini.”  while reaching out to shake his hand.  Fráncisco's handshake was very firm, his hands rough to the touch, extremely callused and strong.  “I am sorry but I could not help but overhear señor.  I am not from Italy.  I am from Chile, South America.  It is an honor to meet you."  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 21, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> He looked over at George and said “Buenos dias, señor.  I am Fráncisco Guerini.”  while reaching out to shake his hand.  Fráncisco's handshake was very firm, his hands rough to the touch, extremely callused and strong.  “I am sorry but I could not help but overhear señor.  I am not from Italy.  I am from Chile, South America.  It is an honor to meet you."




'Chile! is it not Chile that is the last stop before the frozen continent?' 'Yes yes i got a friend from Bergen that travels with the bigger ships that does not fit in the panama canal, making the route from Stavanger to Valparaiso' Øyvind slips a portion of snus under his lip and walks out to the mess hall in search of the days first coffe.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 22, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*

George has been going from the mess hall to his room and back tending to his personal gear and cloths, organizing and cleaning his locker. After an hour or so he settles down in the mess hall catching a magazine about the latest science discoveries. Why a  Yale Scientific Magazine was on board he did not know. But the issue was interesting in this number, applied physics was a quite out of his field but nor less interesting.


----------



## Job (Mar 31, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Chile! is it not Chile that is the last stop before the frozen continent?' 'Yes yes i got a friend from Bergen that travels with the bigger ships that does not fit in the panama canal, making the route from Stavanger to Valparaiso'



Fráncisco Guerini looked up at Øyvind and said, "Si, señor, my home country is at the end of the Americas.  I grew up in the mountains.  The mountains of Antarctica will be different, but I will learn their ways.  I will feel much better once we leave this city of New York, where life is very noisy."

Fráncisco then opened his rucksack and began to carefully organize his things in an unused locker.  While doing that, he commented to Øyvind, "Your friend is from Bergen, the town between the seven mountains?  I have heard that it is beautiful there, in Norway." 

Pointing to the three levels of bunkbeds, he asked Øyvind, "Have you chosen which bed is yours, señor?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Mar 31, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George has been going from the mess hall to his room and back tending to his personal gear and cloths, organizing and cleaning his locker. After an hour or so he settles down in the mess hall catching a magazine about the latest science discoveries. Why a  Yale Scientific Magazine was on board he did not know. But the issue was interesting in this number, applied physics was a quite out of his field but nor less interesting.



While sitting in the mess hall reading his magazine, George notices First Officer Turlow enter the mess hall with a short, balding man wearing a thick, high-collared woolen sweaters with leather patches reinforcing the elbows.  The officer leads the man over to your cabin.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 14, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> Fráncisco then opened his rucksack and began to carefully organize his things in an unused locker.  While doing that, he commented to Øyvind, "Your friend is from Bergen, the town between the seven mountains?  I have heard that it is beautiful there, in Norway."




'Yes yes seven mountains they claim to have, but im sure once i told it really was 10, depends on how you count, right?' 'but beautifully it is, when it not rains there.... i was there once it had been raining 3 weeks! and with the biggest gasp of wind i ever have seen after' 'clean city though'... Øyvind chittchats about the norwegian coast, telling Fransisco more then one small detail...... as he do he takes the bed straight across the door towards the mess hall.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 14, 2007)

*George Barrow  Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> While sitting in the mess hall reading his magazine, George notices First Officer Turlow enter the mess hall with a short, balding man wearing a thick, high-collared woolen sweaters with leather patches reinforcing the elbows.  The officer leads the man over to your cabin.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




'Hello Mr?''first day at the ship?' he walks over to the newcomer and help him with his bags... 'George Barrow, scientist, and at your service'


----------



## Job (May 3, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Yes yes seven mountains they claim to have, but im sure once i told it really was 10, depends on how you count, right?' 'but beautifully it is, when it not rains there.... i was there once it had been raining 3 weeks! and with the biggest gasp of wind i ever have seen after' 'clean city though'... Øyvind chitchats about the norwegian coast, telling Fransisco more then one small detail...... as he do he takes the bed straight across the door towards the mess hall.



Fráncisco continued talking to Øyvind while he stowed his gear in the locker, all the while asking questions about Øyvind's experiences in the Norwegian mountains.  He tucked the rucksack in, then closed the locker door and turned to Øyvind, asking, "It is OK if I take the top bunk, señor?"

Øyvind smiled and nodded in return, saying "Yes, sure."

Fráncisco then carefully placed a small leather-bound book under the pillow of the top bunk.  He smiled at Øyvind, saying, "Señor, if we are to be teammates on this long expedition, I would be happy for you to call me Paco."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jul 29, 2007)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille returned to the ship immediately upon awakening, to continue helping with preparations. She wasn't terribly fond of manual labor and usually would have tried to avoid it, but all the meagre belongings that she'd purchased upon arrival in America had been stowed onboard already, so there wasn't a great deal for her to do *besides* help, and she far preferred working over being bored.
> 
> Not sure about what she should do, precisely, she began scouring the ship for Moore in case he had something specific that she should do.



Upon Camille's arrival at the _SS Gabrielle_ with her luggage, she met First Officer Paul Turlow at the top of the entry ramp.  As always, Mr. Turlow's grooming and manners were perfect.  

He quickly took Camille's bags and set them to the side, saying, "Good day, Miss.  I am First Officer Turlow, and you must be Camille Bardier, the ship's pilot?"   When Camille acknowledged, he made a few notes on his writing pad, then picked up her bags and said, "Please follow me to your cabin, number 5, in the ship's aftercastle.  As the lone woman on the expedition, you have been assigned a cabin all to yourself, as instructed by Commander Starkweather."

Here is a picture of First Officer Turlow and maps of the ship's aftercastle 

As Officer Turlow leads Camille through the Ship's Mess area to her cabin, many of the crew members turn to look at Camille, smiling and nodding politely, tipping their caps.  It's apparent that Camille is something of a curiosity on board;  a single female amongst the crew of men.  Officer Turlow remarks, "Never mind them, Miss Bardier.  They're not used to having a female aboard and they've obviously misplaced their manners."

Camille finds her cabin to be fairly spacious compared to most others, particularly those with two and three occupants in bunks.  Sunlight shines in through a round porthole above a wooden desk and the room contains a cot and chifferobe.  The metal walls are painted light gray and all furniture except the deskchair are firmly bolted to the floor.

"If you need anything, ma'am, you'll find that my cabin is directly opposite the officer's mess.  I'm in number 6, bunking with the chief engineer.  Good day."    

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 5, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Hello Mr?''first day at the ship?' he walks over to the newcomer and help him with his bags... 'George Barrow, scientist, and at your service'



The man put down his bags, straightened to his full height of 5 foot 6 inches, and energetically shook George's hand.  With a broad smile that lit up his entire face, the middle-aged man said, "It's a pleasure to meet you, Mr. Barrow!  I'm Vittorio.  Vittorio Luizzi."   You detect a hint of an Italian accent in his speech.

He began moving his bags into the room while continuing his conversation, "This is a fine ship, is it not, Mr. Barrow?  I have been on board a number of times working for Professor Moore, crawling over boxes and climbing ladders, checking everything.  He is very meticulous, our Professor!"

"What sort of a scientist are you, Mr. Barrow?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 6, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> ...Vittorio Luizzi...energetically shook George's hand.  With a broad smile that lit up his entire face, the middle-aged man said, "It's a pleasure to meet you, Mr. Barrow!  I'm Vittorio.  Vittorio Luizzi."   You detect a hint of an Italian accent in his speech.



When shaking hands with Vittorio, George sees the tip of an envelope peeking from his jacket pocket and is reminded of the letter that he picked up when departing the Amherst Hotel this morning. 

His memory of this morning's letter 

He again reminds himself to later look at the letter.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 6, 2007)

Since your arrival onboard the _SS Gabrielle_ earlier today, the door to Starkweather and Moore's stateroom has been curiously closed and locked, although you've heard conversation inside and incoming rings from the telephone.  You've not seen Starkweather or Moore;  all instructions that you've received this day were from Officer Turlow.  

Towards late afternoon as the crew is still settling in, a group of 4 policemen arrive on the scene and make their way to the main aftercastle, passing through the Ship's Mess to Commander Starkweather's room.  A detective dressed in a rumpled coat and shirt and scuffed brown shoes, knocked on the door to Starkweather and Moore's chamber--and the police were allowed in.  

This detective seemed familiar...  Yes, some of you had met him at the Amherst hotel gunman incident after the police arrived...  A Gunman Halts the Expedition Fundraiser --- Read about it here. 

Going about your business of getting settled in your rooms, you overhear that conversations continue within the room for over an hour, but have trouble understanding what is being said.  Eventually, the police exit the room with apologies and depart the _SS Gabrielle_. It's obvious to you that their departure has done nothing to brighten the spirits of Commander Starkweather, who continues ranting within the room about "Delays!", and "Finding someone new at this late date!".   

You all suspect that you'll soon be informed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 6, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> When shaking hands with Vittorio, George sees the tip of an envelope peeking from his jacket pocket and is reminded of the letter that he picked up when departing the Amherst Hotel this morning.
> 
> His memory of this morning's letter
> 
> ...




[sblock]Jeeezzzz hint hint 
and thanks![/sblock]

George gets distracted from Vittorio 'ah! the letter' 'escuse me Señor Vittorio i must read this before i forget again...'



			
				Job said:
			
		

> The man put down his bags, straightened to his full height of 5 foot 6 inches, and energetically shook George's hand.  With a broad smile that lit up his entire face, the middle-aged man said, "It's a pleasure to meet you, Mr. Barrow!  I'm Vittorio.  Vittorio Luizzi."   You detect a hint of an Italian accent in his speech.
> 
> He began moving his bags into the room while continuing his conversation, "This is a fine ship, is it not, Mr. Barrow?  I have been on board a number of times working for Professor Moore, crawling over boxes and climbing ladders, checking everything.  He is very meticulous, our Professor!"
> 
> ...



'Biology and Chemistry Señor' 'haven't done much of that lately as as you say we have been checking crates and boxes since we got here' 'im afraid this sea trip is far more complicated then i thought when i signed in' 'but now that de departure day is getting closer im assembling more of my small laboratory to analyze most of the things i can find at sea'


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 6, 2007)

Martin looks around New York Harbor from the S.S. Gabrielle and wishes that the journeyt would get underway. His recent conversation with Professor Pabodie and his earlier researches have lead him to believe that it isn't safe in New York any more.


----------



## Job (Aug 6, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin looks around New York Harbor from the S.S. Gabrielle and wishes that the journey would get underway. His recent conversation with Professor Pabodie and his earlier researches have lead him to believe that it isn't safe in New York any more.



As Martin tries to shrug off his sense of foreboding, he spots a copy of today's newspaper left on a deckchair, picks it up and begins leafing through it.  His attention is captured by an article on the first page describing a recent increase in crime in the city and steps that the Mayor has begun taking to combat this threat.  "Increased Police overtime ... doubling of cops on each beat ... neighborhood watch groups ... curfew at dusk in the worst sections of town."  The mayor's comments continued on for a number of paragraphs, but Martin chose to continue on to the next page.

Then a loud horn blast from a passing tugboat surprised Martin and the newspaper shook in his hands;  he momentarily lost his grip on the pages, losing a section over the railing, and watched as it floated to the dark water below.

Martin returned his attention to the remaining pages that he held.  He began reading an interview with a physician who suspected an outbreak of tuberculosis in one of the city's slums.  The doctor had been having a difficult time narrowing down the source of the aggressive disease and was considering asking the city leaders to impose a quarantine in that area.  As Martin continued reading, a large shadow darkened the page and he looked up to see a raven fly directly over him and then land on a railing above.  The raven fixed its black, beady eyes on him.  

Martin shivered...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 6, 2007)

...and his eyes drifted back to the far left column of the newspaper page.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 6, 2007)

Martin thinks to himself that this voyage will be more successful than the Miskatonic University expedition-despite the current foreboding harbingers he has seen...


----------



## Job (Aug 8, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George gets distracted from Vittorio 'ah! the letter' 'escuse me Señor Vittorio i must read this before i forget again...'



George withdraws the envelope from his jacket pocket and examines its contents, a typewritten note.

[OOC - The attached file is known only to George Barrow until this character chooses to show it to others]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 8, 2007)

George looks up put on his glasses and reads the letter again. He completely forget about Mr  Luizzi as he almost run to find Dr.Moore.


----------



## Taokanf (Aug 9, 2007)

After so many years of rough living, the enclosed spaces of the ship made her feel a bit queasy. Or maybe that was seasickness. In any case, Camille was anxious for a bit of fresh air, and felt that she could be excused in making a rather abrupt exit for the top deck.   

Though anxious for the expedition to be underway she felt relieved at once upon getting out into the open air again. 

Recognizing a familiar face from the gala, Martin if she recalled correctly, she raised a hand, opening her mouth for a "halloo," when the harsh cackle of seabirds drew her gaze up. Clutching her heat closer to her head to ptotect it from a sudden, stiff breeze, she watched the birds gracefully twirl and soar on the brisk winds blowing in the from the sea with a wistful expression. It was a perfect day to take to the skies...


----------



## Job (Aug 12, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George looks up put on his glasses and reads the letter again. He completely forget about Mr. Luizzi as he almost run to find Dr.Moore.





			
				Vittorio Luizzi said:
			
		

> Vittorio stood with his mouth open, watching George's back race across the mess hall and disappear through a doorway.  He shook his head, turned, and began unpacking, muttering something to himself about "strange scientists...".



George rapped repeatedly on Dr. Moore's stateroom door to gain it's occupant's attention.  Immediately thereafter, George heard Commander Starkweather's voice yell from within, "Yes!  Dr. Moore and I are in conference and are not to be disturbed!"

Meanwhile, back with Vittorio in George Barrow's cabin:

A grey-haired man of thin, but sturdy, build poked his head into the room and said, "Hello there.  That gent was in a bit of a hurry, wasn't he?"  With a broad, easy smile, the man put down his duffle bag and reached out to shake Vittorio's hand, saying, "Jim Poole.  A pleasure to meet you!  It appears that we'll be roommates."

Vittorio responded with a firm handshake and said "Hello Jim.  Vittorio Luizzi at your service. You may call me Vito, if you'd like.  I think that our other roommate, Mr. Barrow, who just left, apparently read something that troubled him."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 12, 2007)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> ...the harsh cackle of seabirds drew her gaze up. Clutching her heat closer to her head to ptotect it from a sudden, stiff breeze, she watched the birds gracefully twirl and soar on the brisk winds blowing in the from the sea with a wistful expression. It was a perfect day to take to the skies...



...and a perfect day to prepare the machines that would ultimately take Camille into the skies of Antarctica.

Camille's few brief minutes of reverie on the upper deck were interrupted by a yell from below on the main deck.  Camille recognized Douglas Halperin, fellow pilot on this expedition, and recognized his sarcasm-laden cry, "Ms. Bardier, would you be so kind as to accept my invitation to join us down here to inspect the loading of our aircraft?  I'd be much obliged."

[OOC - Link to photo of Douglas Halperin]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 12, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "Yes!  Dr. Moore and I are in conference and are not to be disturbed!"[/COLOR]




'Sir, Mister Starkweather, sir' 'Its a very urgent matter sir' 'i cant think of any meeting more important then the much important news i have to communicate Dr. Moore and yourself' George Barrow holds the letter so tight that when he realizes hes unsure if the letter will be readable... 

*Good almighty what trouble are Im in ... And what consequence will this have for the expedicion... The Shooting at the Hotel is one thing, BUT this! Oh God oh God... 
*
George twists his fingers as he waits


----------



## Job (Aug 14, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Sir, Mister Starkweather, sir' 'Its a very urgent matter sir' 'i cant think of any meeting more important then the much important news i have to communicate Dr. Moore and yourself' George Barrow holds the letter so tight that when he realizes hes unsure if the letter will be readable...
> 
> *Good almighty what trouble are Im in ... And what consequence will this have for the expedicion... The Shooting at the Hotel is one thing, BUT this! Oh God oh God...
> *
> George twists his fingers as he waits



You hear rapid, heavy footfalls coming towards the door, then an unlatching of metal from the inside, followed by the door pulled open so violently that the vacuum left behind it sucked your hair forward over your eyes.

A red-faced James Starkweather looms in the doorway, scanning you from head to foot, then impatiently barks, "What is it, man?  And this had better be good!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 16, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> A red-faced James Starkweather looms in the doorway, scanning you from head to foot, then impatiently barks, "What is it, man?  And this had better be good!"




George enters the room without asking taking up the letter he received 'the most disturbing letter appeared at my hotel room this morning' 'its a warning of some sort' 'im deeply preoccupied and concerned this will add to the problems our expedition are experiencing'  George looks up from his jacket and pulls out the letter as he sees around in the room 'here it is, please read' 

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30188

As Dr.Moore and Starkweather reads the letter George will be looking at them and their reactions with a scientists eye 

Sense Motive and Spot (correct one) (1d20+5=9, 1d20+7=17)


----------



## Job (Aug 18, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George enters the room without asking taking up the letter he received 'the most disturbing letter appeared at my hotel room this morning' 'its a warning of some sort' 'im deeply preoccupied and concerned this will add to the problems our expedition are experiencing'  George looks up from his jacket and pulls out the letter as he sees around in the room 'here it is, please read'
> 
> As Dr.Moore and Starkweather reads the letter George will be looking at them and their reactions with a scientists eye
> 
> Sense Motive and Spot (correct one) (1d20+5=9, 1d20+7=17)



James Starkweather takes the letter from George and begins reading it as he paces back and forth, grumbling.  After reading it, he looked up at George and exclaims, "It's the workings of a lunatic!  A madman attempting to thwart our efforts!

*George Barrow's conclusions about James Starkweather's reaction*
[sblock]The commander appears to be fully surprised by the letter's contents.  His reactions are genuine;  he doesn't appear to be hiding anything.[/sblock]

"Bill, take a look at this," Starkweather said as he handed the letter to Professor Moore, who then began reading it without rising from his chair.  At one point, Moore looked up with concern plainly showing on his face, shifting his gaze from George to James Starkweather, said nothing, then returned to reading the letter.  Long seconds later, the professor stopped reading, appearing to stare at nothing in particular.  You could tell that his mind was racing, attacking this news as if it were a mathematics problem.  

*George Barrow's conclusions about Doctor Moore's reaction*
[sblock]Professor Moore appears to be genuinely stunned by the letter's contents.[/sblock]
As he continued pacing the room, rubbing his temple, James Starkweather apparently asked the lamp, "Or a madwoman?  Could Acacia be behind this?",  then spun around with a determined look on his face, made a fist at Moore and said, "Yes, she could be attempting to scare off our crew!"

At that point, Professor Moore looked up at George, asking, "And you say that this was left at your hotel room this morning?  Hmm.  We need to find out when the police and the newspapers discovered Captain Douglas's body.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Taokanf (Aug 18, 2007)

"Ms. Bardier, would you be so kind as to accept my invitation to join us down here to inspect the loading of our aircraft? I'd be much obliged."

Irked at being called back to earth in no uncertain tones, Camille walked over to the balcony overlooking the lower decks and leaned over the safety railing, looking down at the group of men swarming over the planes like ants. She grinned down at Douglas, not at all put-off by the sarcasm, and called back in a tone that fairly dripped with false sweetness, *"I'd be delighted to, monsieur Halperin!"* With that she hurried down below to the main deck, still protectively clutching her hat tight to her head.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 21, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> As he continued pacing the room, rubbing his temple, James Starkweather apparently asked the lamp, "Or a madwoman?  Could Acacia be behind this?",  then spun around with a determined look on his face, made a fist at Moore and said, "Yes, she could be attempting to scare off our crew!"
> 
> At that point, Professor Moore looked up at George, asking, "And you say that this was left at your hotel room this morning?  Hmm.  We need to find out when the police and the newspapers discovered Captain Douglas's body.
> 
> ...




'Acacia? who is this? how would she know who i am?! and and what does this have to do with Captain douglas? please Mr Starkweather, Dr. Moore please explain' 'im getting mighty worried here i stand without a clue' 'maybe i can help to trow some new light on a old problem' 'my analysis capabilities has more the proven...' George walks to the door and peeks outside. 'Maybe Martin Louis LeBlanc can help us out, he is a journalist after all and will sure use his abilities to clear up this mess'


----------



## Job (Aug 25, 2007)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Irked at being called back to earth in no uncertain tones, Camille walked over to the balcony overlooking the lower decks and leaned over the safety railing, looking down at the group of men swarming over the planes like ants. She grinned down at Douglas, not at all put-off by the sarcasm, and called back in a tone that fairly dripped with false sweetness, *"I'd be delighted to, monsieur Halperin!"* With that she hurried down below to the main deck, still protectively clutching her hat tight to her head.



Douglas Halperin waited at the bottom of the ladder for Camille, and offered his hand in a gentlemanly manner to assist her with the last step.  With a broad smile and slight bow, he said, "Mademoiselle Bardier.  Please, I insist that you call me Douglas.  I'm afraid that we have much to do before we may rest for the evening."

Under the ship's spotlights that night, the two of you spend hours supervising the lifting and loading of the three Boeing model 247 aircraft.  A fourth plane, a Fairchild FC-2, is already loaded aboard ship.  The crated wing sections of the 247's, each mounted with an engine, have been detached and separately packaged from their cabin sections.  You and Douglas first inspect the airplanes at the dockhouses before loading, checking for delivery damage.  You then assist in the movement of the craft, lashing them to wooden pallets which are lifted high by the ship's huge cranes, then lowered down into the open deck hatches, through the tweendecks and further down into the lower holds, settling on top of wooden racks containing hundreds of gasoline drums.  

Douglas then joins you for tying down the craft in the lower holds, and the two of you meticulously re-inspect all aircraft for any damage that might have occurred during the loading process.  

At 2:00 a.m. on the morning of September 7th, much to your relief, you complete your work and confirm that all aircraft appear to be in excellent condition.  A weary Douglas Halperin thanks you for your assistance.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Aug 25, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Acacia? who is this? how would she know who i am?! and and what does this have to do with Captain douglas? please Mr Starkweather, Dr. Moore please explain' 'im getting mighty worried here i stand without a clue' 'maybe i can help to trow some new light on a old problem' 'my analysis capabilities has more the proven...'



James Starkweather turns and gives George a severe look, then responds, "Miss Acacia Lexington is a rich, snobbish heiress who fancies herself an explorer, and will stop at nothing to discredit our expedition.  Her team is right now working on their own plans to beat us to Antarctica, and it wouldn't surprise me *AT ALL * to find that she's behind these troubles that..."

[OOC - Link to News Article from Chapter 1 describing Acacia Lexington's Expedition]  

Professor Moore interrupts Starkweather to say, "James, we have no evidence that Miss Lexington is behind *ANY* of this!"   He then turns to George, saying "Mr. Barrow, you need to know that our Commander has had run-ins with Miss Lexington in the past and they are not on friendly terms, so he has personal reasons to suspect her of trying to thwart our efforts."   




> George walks to the door and peeks outside. 'Maybe Martin Louis LeBlanc can help us out, he is a journalist after all and will sure use his abilities to clear up this mess'



"Yes, you're right, I think that Martin is just the man who could help us investigate this!" exclaimed Professor Moore.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 29, 2007)

'Yes yes he might be good dont you think?' 'Is he aboard?' George takes out a pencil and a notebook, scribbling something for himself 'But Mr. Starkweather' 'why in the earth would this women oppose such a nobles task of exploration?' 'Does this trip have a layer of economic or political intrigue?' 'because if thats not the reason for sabotaging such an endevour only matter of a more...' George hesitates 'private business would drive a person to such drastic actions as we see here'

Gather Information (1d20+9=17)


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 29, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> "Yes, you're right, I think that Martin is just the man who could help us investigate this!" exclaimed Professor Moore.




Martin makes his way to the mess to find Prof. Moore.

"You sent for me, Professor?"


----------



## Job (Sep 19, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Yes yes he might be good dont you think?' 'Is he aboard?' George takes out a pencil and a notebook, scribbling something for himself 'But Mr. Starkweather' 'why in the earth would this women oppose such a nobles task of exploration?' 'Does this trip have a layer of economic or political intrigue?' 'because if thats not the reason for sabotaging such an endevour only matter of a more...' George hesitates 'private business would drive a person to such drastic actions as we see here'



Starkweather looked at George for long moments, his face reddening, his jaw muscles clenching, and in a low voice said "Acacia Lexington would stop at nothing to thwart my efforts.  I led an expedition many years ago for her in Africa and we barely survived.  She owes me her life, but she is a vindictive, meddling witch who blames the world for her own self-inflicted problems.  I plan to avoid all contact with that woman and she will not--I repeat--NOT overshadow our success."

James Starkweather then looked over at Professor Moore and demanded, "Get this expedition back on track, Moore!  I need to know what happened to our captain, and we need to get away from this cursed city!"

With that, the commander turned and furiously stormed from the room.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 30, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*

George looks at Dr.Moore and at Martin Louis LeBlanc standing so surprisingly in the doorway.
Dr.Moore is there anything else i can be at help whit?


----------



## Job (Sep 30, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin makes his way to the mess to find Prof. Moore.
> 
> "You sent for me, Professor?"





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George looks at Dr.Moore and at Martin Louis LeBlanc standing so surprisingly in the doorway.
> Dr.Moore is there anything else i can be at help with?



Professor Moore looked at Martin, then George, then back at Martin. "Gentlemen, your assistance would be most helpful since my efforts are needed here. I now must hire a new captain.

"Martin, please use your contacts at the newspaper offices and police stations to find out exactly when they first learned of the murder of Captain Douglas. That may prove whether this warning letter was written by the killer, or if it's a hoax. And find out if there are any details that were not printed!"

Moore then looked back at George, asking, "Mr. Barrow, I need to you to retrace Captain Douglas's last steps. Check his apartment. Find out if anyone remembers seeing him before his death and if they noticed anything suspicious. 

It might be better if you and Martin worked together, just in case some lunatic is at large, as Commander Starkweather suspects. We can't afford to lose any more crew members. I'm afraid that we don't have much time; we depart in less than two days.

"Thank you."

[OOC - Please post your actions related to investigations into Captain Douglas's death in this separate thread.
Link --> Chapter 2: Death of a Sea Captain ]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 5, 2007)

Elsewhere...

A flickering, misshapen black candle squatted on the bare wooden floor, throwing just enough light to suggest the encroaching walls of this small chamber.  Oily smoke rose from its flame, rolling and folding upon itself until disappearing into the shadows above.  

A solitary figure in the room, draped in tattered gray robes, sat cross-legged near the candle, rocking back and forth in time to his rhythmic murmurings.   His chanting increased in urgency as he withdrew his withered arm from within the folds of his clothing, wet with a dark, thick liquid, dripping ribbons of red onto the floor and then into the candle's flame, suddenly plunging the room into darkness.

His chanting blossomed into a scream that died in a choking gurgle.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 8, 2007)

At midnight, after working their 16-hour shifts to stow their gear and to prepare the _U.S.S Gabrielle _ for departure, most of the weary crew members made their way to their rooms for the night.  Not everyone went to bed, however.  A graveyard shift of stevedores filed onto the ship and began working through the night, treating all of the sleeping members of the expedition to the sounds of foremen yelling, crates and palettes thumping on deck, and crane motors whirring and roaring.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 10, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*

The noise of the ship the rumbling of motors and the chitt chatting of the workers had the dogs worried, they had been barking since the darkens had fallen over New York.

Øyvind had been on the pier sorting some sleds and some extra dog food he would always have as part of his personal things. He walked on board again and took the stairs down to the holds to release 6 of his dogs and walked them on deck so they could familiarize with the new people on board and the machinery doing the noise. He took out all the dogs that night...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 12, 2007)

*Father P.J. Rucker*

_What a pleasant night._ The priest thinks to himself as he exits the cab he was taking.
He pays the cab driver and scans the surroundings, taking a full inhale of the port's smells, gasoline, water, fish, oil … all are mixed in his nostrils, _yep this is the port_.

Straining his Priestly black suit and tightening his cloak around him, looking up to the sky he spots no cumulonimbus that might threaten the peaceful weather calmed night, spotting the _Gabrielle_, he begins to march.

Stopping the first crew man he sees the curly brown haired man says.
"Pardon me and sorry for the disturbance, I'm seeking Commander Starkweather, could you point me to him?"


----------



## Job (Oct 13, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind had been on the pier sorting some sleds and some extra dog food he would always have as part of his personal things. He walked on board again and took the stairs down to the holds to release 6 of his dogs and walked them on deck so they could familiarize with the new people on board and the machinery doing the noise. He took out all the dogs that night...



While calming and tending to the dogs in dimly-lit tweendeck hold #5, Øyvind felt the ship shudder and immediately thereafter heard the sound of a muffled explosion and shout.  Grumphy, Øyvind's lead dog, reacted aggressively by barking excitedly, ears perked up at full attention.  All other dogs followed suit and Øyvind found himself surrounded by the animated, growling, barking, whining pack of dogs that were attempting to challenge any threats to their handler.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 13, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Straining his Priestly black suit and tightening his cloak around him, looking up to the sky [Father Rucker] spots no cumulonimbus that might threaten the peaceful weather calmed night, spotting the _Gabrielle_, he begins to march.
> 
> Stopping the first crew man he sees the curly brown haired man says.
> "Pardon me and sorry for the disturbance, I'm seeking Commander Starkweather, could you point me to him?"



Father Rucker encountered difficulty in getting past the overweight Port Authority guard at the dock gate.  The guard did not recognize the priest, and since Father Rucker's application had been rejected by James Starkweather, he was not on the list of crew members.  

The guard picked up the telephone to call the ship, but just as he did so, a huge explosion erupted on the pier.  Father Rucker watched as a fireball rolled skyward, throwing flaming planks of wood, pieces of metal, showers of sparks, and--was that a body?--hundreds of feet into the air.

The guard exclaimed "HOLY CRAP!", jumped up, knocking his chair backwards, and immediately exited his small office to lumber down the pier towards the ship, leaving Father Rucker by himself.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 13, 2007)

*Father Rucker*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> The guard picked up the telephone to call the ship, but just as he did so, a huge explosion erupted on the pier.  Father Rucker watched as a fireball rolled skyward, throwing flaming planks of wood, pieces of metal, showers of sparks, and--was that a body?--hundreds of feet into the air.
> 
> The guard exclaimed "HOLY CRAP!", jumped up, knocking his chair backwards, and immediately exited his small office to lumber down the pier towards the ship, leaving Father Rucker by himself.




By the name of Virgin Mary, what just happened???
He calls and watches the rising fireball
Do you want me to call the police?!?!
He barks to the running guard

If the guard will not answer, Father Rucker hastens after him.
If do, He'll take the phone and dial to the emergency units


----------



## Job (Oct 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> By the name of Virgin Mary, what just happened???
> He calls and watches the rising fireball
> Do you want me to call the police?!?!
> He barks to the running guard



The rotund guard stopped running, turned around slowly to face Father Rucker with a sheepish look, and said, "Father forgive me, I did not mean to curse.  Yes, of course, please call the police and then come.  We may need your help."   The guard then spun and hurried down the pier towards the conflagration.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 14, 2007)

In corner cabin number five of the aftercastle, the explosion shook a small statuette from a shelf and it dropped, bouncing from a small desk onto the bedpillow next to the nose of Camille Bardier.  She woke with a start and heard glass breaking, then shouts.

Link to map of USS Gabrielle's aftercastle, showing Camille's cabin #5 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> The rotund guard stopped running, turned around slowly to face Father Rucker with a sheepish look, and said, "Father forgive me, I did not mean to curse.  Yes, of course, please call the police and then come.  We may need your help."   The guard then spun and hurried down the pier towards the conflagration.




Father Rucker picks up the telephone and dials the emergency number to the Police, after notifying them about the explosion he just saw on the pier, he hastens after the guard.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 14, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> While calming and tending to the dogs in dimly-lit tweendeck hold #5, Øyvind felt the ship shudder and immediately thereafter heard the sound of a muffled explosion and shout.  Grumphy, Øyvind's lead dog, reacted aggressively by barking excitedly, ears perked up at full attention.  All other dogs followed suit and Øyvind found himself surrounded by the animated, growling, barking, whining pack of dogs that were attempting to challenge any threats to their handler.




'Helvete!, hva var det?!!!' he grasps all the dogs bonds and tries to keep them from pulling him over 'Easy now boys! what do you smell or sense?' 'Easy boys...' Øyvind will take control over hsi dogs and go towards the noise of the explotion

Animal empathy - handle animal - spot (1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=13, 1d20+6=12)

[sblock]Translated: F.u.c.k what was that!!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Job (Oct 15, 2007)

From within cabin 13...

"Madre del Dio!", shouted Vittorio as he rolled from his bunk and collided with Jim Poole, who had dropped from the top bed at that same moment.  Both men yelled in surprise and crashed to the floor, arms and legs tangled, awakening their roommate, George Barrow.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 17, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*

Georg feels suddenly the shacking of the ship and a scream from above as Vittorio fall on him.
'Holy mother of Christ' 'was what that!?' 'come Vittorio we must go and see what happened'
George snatch his revolver as he walks out of the room and jogs towards the noise.


----------



## Job (Oct 22, 2007)

Paco was out of his bed in a flash, his long underwear, red and threadworn, drawing attention in the mess hall as he yelled questions, "¿Qué están sucediendo, los sires?  ¿Cualquier persona está lastimada?"

"Speak english!",  shouted a shiphand as he ran past towards the obvoius chaos.

"Oh!  I am sorry.  What is happening, por favor?",  said Paco as he followed the deckhand towards the door leading to the ramp to the ship's deck.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 22, 2007)

From within cabin 13...


			
				Vittorio Luizzi said:
			
		

> "Madre del Dio!",  shouted Vittorio as he rolled from his bunk and collided with Jim Poole, who had dropped from the top bed at that same moment. Both men yelled in surprise and crashed to the floor, arms and legs tangled, awakening their roommate, George Barrow.





			
				George Barrow said:
			
		

> Georg feels suddenly the shacking of the ship and a scream from above as Vittorio fall on him.
> 'Holy mother of Christ' 'was what that!?' 'come Vittorio we must go and see what happened'George snatch his revolver as he walks out of the room and jogs towards the noise.



As the men disentangled from each other, Vittorio quickly dressed while Jim Poole reached for his knapsack, then ran from the room.  Vittorio, his hair touseled and standing straight out from his balding pate, looked at the gun in George's hand and asked in a serious tone, "Do you know how to use that pistola, signore?"  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job.  (The tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 22, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Father Rucker picks up the telephone and dials the emergency number to the Police, after notifying them about the explosion he just saw on the pier, he hastens after the guard.



Poking his head into the guard's office, Father Rucker could see that the anxious guard had dropped the phone as he had run off, and the phone's handset lay hanging from its cord, banging against the desk.

"Hello? Hello? Is anyone there?" shouted the tinny voice of someone from the other end of the line.

After Father Rucker managed to convince the ship's operator on the phone that he was a priest, the conversation proved short and the man stated in clipped, precise tones that "I will send immediately for help."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

God help us.
Father Rucker mumbles, gather his belongings and heads toward the docks


----------



## Job (Oct 27, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Helvete!, hva var det?!!!' he grasps all the dogs bonds and tries to keep them from pulling him over 'Easy now boys! what do you smell or sense?' 'Easy boys...' Øyvind will take control over hsi dogs and go towards the noise of the explotion
> 
> Animal empathy - handle animal - spot (1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=13, 1d20+6=12)



Øyvind easily manages to get the dogs under control [OOC - successful Handle Animal roll],  but he must decide whether to put leashes on the dogs, or put all but two into cages so that he can keep them under control as he moves about.

Øyvind senses a protective response from the dogs [OOC - from Animal Empathy roll]  because of the loud explosion above him outside of the ship, the shaking of the ship from the explosion, and furious activity above on deck.  He does not sense that the dogs have detected an intruder in the hold.

Øyvind does not spot anything unusual in the hold.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 27, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> God help us.
> Father Rucker mumbles, gather his belongings and heads toward the docks



As Father Rucker moves quickly towards the docks, he hears someone shout "Fire!"  and in the distance a man begins to scream.

As the priest moves through a thick cloud of smoke, he sees that the dock and ship area are bathed in bright yellow and orange light from the huge blaze, and the area smells heavily of petroleum fumes. 

To the right of the ship, about 150 feet away from him, the priest sees that the source of the panic is clear.  Fire has broken out in the shed alongside the ship.  Several fuel drums in the shed have exploded, shattering a section of the roof and skylights and sending sprays of burning fuel in all directions.  Gasoline flames leap skyward, and a stream of burning liquid runs across the pier to cascade into the water beside the _Gabrielle._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 27, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Paco was out of his bed in a flash, his long underwear, red and threadworn, drawing attention in the mess hall... "What is happening, por favor?",  said Paco as he followed a deckhand running towards the exit leading to the ship's deck ramp.



Paco races after the deckhand through the doorway, his bare feet slapping the metal flooring, and he emerges onto the second level of the aftercastle superstructure amidst incredible chaos.  He's momentarily overwhelmed by the billowing smoke, flames licking skyward, shouting, cursing, and running crew.  But then Paco's training and experience take over, and he pushes past a few crewmembers down the ramp and into the confusion, his underwear making him stand out as a red blur.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Taokanf (Oct 27, 2007)

Camille tumbled out of bed and into the hall with a curse. "What in Buddha's backside is going on?!" She grumbled to herself as she headed up the stairs, long johns flapping around her ankles. _Burglars? Saboteurs?_


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 28, 2007)

Martin falls to the deck as the ship shudders. 
"Sacre bleu!"
His meeting with Prof. Moore would have to wait. 
He had to find out what just happened.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2007)

*Father Rucker*

Covering his mouth and nose from inhaling the petroleum fumes and smoke, Father Rucker looks around and calmly analyzes the scene. If any one was near the shed he is probably dead by now, beside it, more explosions can be take place over there.

People must be evacuated from the ship … now.
Father Rucker tries to spot through the thick smoke the boarding passage, if he finds it, he will hurry to the ship to help the people out for safety.


----------



## Job (Oct 30, 2007)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille tumbled out of bed and into the hall with a curse. "What in Buddha's backside is going on?!" She grumbled to herself as she headed up the stairs, long johns flapping around her ankles. Burglars? Saboteurs?



A line of men were running past the intersection of corridors and one stopped to ogle at Camille, but another pushed him roughly from behind, yelling "Move!  Move!  To the main deck!"

Camille then heard a booming voice from behind, "I commend your sense of urgency, Miss Bardier, but I insist that you return to your room and put on some appropriate clothing!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 31, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin falls to the deck as the ship shudders.
> "Sacre bleu!"
> His meeting with Prof. Moore would have to wait.
> He had to find out what just happened.



Martin exits the main aftercastle and enters a scene from hell.  From his perch on the walkway one level above the main deck, his eyes watering from the smoke, he could see the fire raging within the adjacent pier shed and a number of blackened bodies lying on the dock.  Deckhands raced towards the gangway leading to the pier.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Oct 31, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> People must be evacuated from the ship … now.
> Father Rucker tries to spot through the thick smoke the boarding passage, if he finds it, he will hurry to the ship to help the people out for safety.



The priest saw the gangway leading up to the main deck of the ship and bounded for it.  He reached the top of the ramp just as a number of deckhands reached the end of their sprint towards that same desitination--directly at him--and nearly pushed him backwards as they bumped and pushed and shoved their way past, all the while loudly proclaiming their heartfelt apologies to the "Padre".

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2007)

*Father Rucker*

Father Rucker scans the surroundings, trying to pierce the smoke screen he shouts.
Anybody here? If do, exit immediately!
He cough several times and wipe the tears from his eyes.
Captain Starkweather?! Prof. Moore ?!


----------



## Job (Nov 3, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Father Rucker scans the surroundings, trying to pierce the smoke screen he shouts.
> Anybody here? If do, exit immediately!
> He cough several times and wipe the tears from his eyes.



Øyvind (and the dogs) observe a stream of stevedores exiting from the holds.  These workers hurry across the main deck and past Father Rucker down the gangway, cursing and waving at the acrid smoke to join the exodus to safety, most fleeing toward the safety of the street.  

One man staggers as he drags another down the pier, paying no attention to the other man's screams or the flames that lick up from his trousers.  

There is another "Whoomph!"  from inside the shed, and the tongues of flame lick higher as something else begins to burn.  A tremor, followed immediately by a wave of heat washes heavily over Father Rucker at the top of the gangway, then ripples flags and tarps it passes by Martin and Vittorio and George Barrow on the aftercastle deck.

Somewhere inside the shed on the pier, men cry out from the pain of their burns.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 3, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> ...Camille heard a booming voice from behind, "I commend your sense of urgency, Miss Bardier, but I insist that you return to your room and put on some appropriate clothing!"



Just then, another explosion jarred the ship, sending everyone into the walls, some tumbling to the floor.  Leaning on the wall, Camille saw Starkweather bolt past and shove a few men to the side, barking "Out of my way, damn it!" 

He propelled himself down the congested corridor, around a corner, and disappeared from Camille's view. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 3, 2007)

James Starkweather pushed through to arrive on deck next to Martin, Vittorio, and George, grasping the railing and scanning the main deck.  His collar and tie are gone, his shirt unbuttoned and hair awry.  "What's happened?"  he snaps, then freezes as he peers over the rail.  "Great Scott!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one)


----------



## Job (Nov 6, 2007)

Martin, Vittorio, and George trace Starkweather's gaze and, in the hellish red and yellow glow of the fire, they see a steel-rope cargo sling dangling level with the ship's side, about six feet away from the bulwarks.  Five drums of gasoline are suspended there, held over the river of fire like some disastrous popcorn popper.  On deck, another fifteen drums stand about the open number two hatch, and many more are already stored below.

It is obvious that if the drums in the sling explode from the heat, the flames they produce may set off the drums already aboard the _Gabrielle._

First Officer Turlow snaps an oath and leaps for the bridge, as his remaining ondeck crew begin to cast off the lines holding the Gabrielle to the pier.  Starkweather turns to Martin, Vittorio, and George and yells above the din, "Come on, lads!",  as he sprints down the ramp to the deck.  "Follow me!  To the winch!"

Starkweather yells and grabs at the few last fleeing stevedores. "Cowards!"  he cries, "Help us fight this thing!"   A huge burly fellow snarls and smashes a fist to Starkweather's jaw, and the commander drops to the deck.

Link to U.S.S. Gabrielle Floorplans - Full Ship 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2007)

*Father Rucker*

Starkweather? Prof. Moore ?!
Father Rucker shouts, trying to spot anyone.

ooc: Did he saw the incident?


----------



## Job (Nov 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Starkweather? Prof. Moore ?!
> Father Rucker shouts, trying to spot anyone.



Craning his neck to see over the throng of stevedores who were rushing by him down the gangway to the pier, Father Rucker saw James Starkweather run past, yelling and pushing through the crowd, and then saw the commander attacked.

[sblock]Check the map in the post just above this one to see everyone's relative positions on the ship.  Oyvind is currrently with the dogs on the tweendeck level, below the main deck.[/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2007)

*Father Rucker*

Jesus!
Father Rucker hurries to the fallen captain.
Help me for god sake.
He scream for the man around him.


----------



## Job (Nov 7, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Jesus!
> Father Rucker hurries to the fallen captain.
> Help me for god sake.
> He scream for the man around him.



Starkweather is conscious.  He rubs the side of his face, saying "I'm all right, I'm all right",  then glances up at the priest and a confused look passes across his face.  He reaches up and asks "Give me a hand, would you Father?"  As the priest helps the commander to his feet, he notices that Starkweather's nose is bleeding profusely and that the commander seems to be a little unsteady on his feet.  

A wave of acrid oily smoke curls over the deck, obscuring vision and causing everyone nearby to begin coughing.  Somewhere a steam whistle begins to blow.

Starkweather grabs Father Rucker's arm to get his attention and gestures towards the controls for the cargo boom that holds the barrels of gasoline suspended above the fire.  The commander leans in towards Father Rucker and shouts to be heard above the noise, "Move those barrels, man!  Move them or we're done for!  I'll make my way to the fire hose."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

*Father Rucker*

Father Rucker hurries to the control panel, looking over the buttons, switches and levers he tries to determine what every lever and button do. (If there are sign, "right" "left" it will be good enough.)
He then tries to move the gasoline barrels away, stopping frequently to wash is sweat and caught.


----------



## Job (Nov 9, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Father Rucker hurries to the control panel, looking over the buttons, switches and levers he tries to determine what every lever and button do. (If there are sign, "right" "left" it will be good enough.)
> He then tries to move the gasoline barrels away, stopping frequently to wash is sweat and caught.



Father Rucker runs for the winch controls, dodging a couple of stevedores who are racing directly towards him to get off the ship.[sblock][OOC - It takes Father Rucker two rounds to get to the winch controls.  Other players will have the opportunity to take two standard actions during Father Rucker's movement to the controls, but feel free to describe Father Rucker's actions.  I'll respond to everyone's actions and describe them as best as possible to keep the storyline sequenced correctly.  I'll set up a round-by-round list of players' actions in the OOC thread.][/sblock]
The winch controls seem simple to Father Rucker, but they are utterly unfamiliar to him.  There are three levers, two floor pedals, and a metal panel with 4 buttons:  black, red, green, and grey.
[sblock][OOC - Please make two "Operate Heavy Machinery" rolls for Father Rucker and describe his actions for our story.][/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Operate heavy machinery can't be used untrained and Father Rucker don't have any ranks in this skill. [/sblock]

Father Rucker looks puzzled at the levers and pedals
_Green is probably the "Go" button, and Red is the "stop". I wonder what are the black and grey._ 
Father Rucker thinks to himself
_One of the pedals is probably the gas and the other is the break, the levers are to maneuver the tankards. I hope I'll not drop them._
Father Rucker press the green button, the right pedal and begins to pull the levers.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 12, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*

Øyvind watches the priest  looking at the panel seeming quite unsure on how to use it. 'Father please if your not sure how do do this let me try' 'i have some skill in operation this kind of machinery' 

Operate Heavy Machinery +2 (1d20+2=3) - Ouch


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 12, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> tone, "Do you know how to use that pistola, signore?"




'No idea Mister, but maybe someone else can use it, strange things are happening onaboard lately...'   with that George runs towards the noise thats left after the explotion


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind watches the priest  looking at the panel seeming quite unsure on how to use it. 'Father please if your not sure how do do this let me try' 'i have some skill in operation this kind of machinery'
> 
> Operate Heavy Machinery +2 (1d20+2=3) - Ouch




Puzzled, Father Rucker back off to let Øyvind handle the levers.


----------



## Job (Nov 19, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Operate heavy machinery can't be used untrained and Father Rucker don't have any ranks in this skill. [/sblock]Father Rucker looks puzzled at the levers and pedals
> _Green is probably the "Go" button, and Red is the "stop". I wonder what are the black and grey._
> Father Rucker thinks to himself
> _One of the pedals is probably the gas and the other is the break, the levers are to maneuver the tankards. I hope I'll not drop them._
> Father Rucker press the green button, the right pedal and begins to pull the levers.



The winch engine roared to life when the priest pressed the green button, then he relaxed and thought to himself, "So far, so good...",  but when he pulled a lever, the overhead crane began rapidly dropping the sling of barrels downwards.  Father Rucker immediately released the lever but the machinery continued its movement for a split second longer, banging one edge of the sling against the deck rail, severely tilting the load and nearly dislodging one barrel into the fiery water below. 




			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind watches the priest looking at the panel seeming quite unsure on how to use it. 'Father please if your not sure how do do this let me try' 'i have some skill in operation this kind of machinery'
> 
> Operate Heavy Machinery +2 (1d20+2=3) - Ouch





			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Puzzled, Father Rucker backed off to let Øyvind handle the levers.



Øyvind jumped up into the winch control cabin, scanned the set of levers, pedals, and buttons, then confidently depressed a pedal with his foot while moving the right lever upwards...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 19, 2007)

Glancing towards the burning shed, you see a flash of dark red.  It's a man in long underwear moving amidst the smoke and flames, who picks up one of the unconscious men from the pier and throws him over his shoulder, but then a billowing cloud of smoke envelopes them, blocking your line of sight.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 19, 2007)

Commander Starkweather reaches the fire station and furiously unfurls the hose onto the deck, all the while yelling at stevedores to assist;  most ignored him and continued on their way towards the exit gangway and safety.  Starkweather twisted open the valve and immediately grabbed the large brass nozzle, but as the highly pressurized water began flowing through the hose, it shoved him across the deck and to his knees, releasing a spray against the side of the main aftercastle and not towards the fire.  It was obvious to everyone watching that he couldn't control the powerful water jet by himself.

"Help me here!"  he beckoned to Martin and Vittorio and George, as the hose threatened to whip out of his grasp and snake wildly across the deck.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 19, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Øyvind jumped up into the winch control cabin, scanned the set of levers, pedals, and buttons, then confidently depressed a pedal with his foot while moving the right lever upwards...



...and watched as the sling of barrel lurched upwards and slingshotted towards the burning railcar and shed on the pier.

[sblock]DH, please make another _operate heavy machinery _ roll to correct the winch's movement[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 19, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Martin, Vittorio, and George ... gaze into the hellish red and yellow glow of the fire from the second level of the main aftercastle...
> 
> ..."Help me here!"  James Starkweater beckoned to Martin and Vittorio and George, as the hose threatened to whip out of his grasp and snake wildly across the deck.



Vittorio runs down the ramp towards James Starkweather, into the chaos, all the while muttering something in Italian.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one)


----------



## Job (Nov 19, 2007)

"CAST OFF!  CAST OFF!" snaps First Officer Turlow at the crewmembers remaining on deck and the men begin releasing the lines holding the _U.S.S. Gabrielle _ to the pier.  Turlow then leaps for the gangplank leading towards the bridge.

You recognize First Officer Turlow from earlier that day  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job. (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 19, 2007)

Operate Heavy Machinery +2 (1d20+2=8)


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 19, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> "Help me here!"  he beckoned to Martin and Vittorio and George, as the hose threatened to whip out of his grasp and snake wildly across the deck.
> 
> 
> Job (the tortured one).




Martin grabs the hose and braces himself against the railing. OOC: Do I need to make a Strength check?


----------



## Job (Nov 20, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Øyvind jumped up into the winch control cabin, scanned the set of levers, pedals, and buttons, then confidently depressed a pedal with his foot while moving the right lever upwards...
> 
> ...and watched as the sling of barrel lurched upwards and slingshotted towards the burning railcar and shed on the pier.
> [sblock=Instructions from the Keeper]DH, please make another operate heavy machinery roll to correct the winch's movement [/sblock]





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> [sblock=Øyvind's attempt to slow the movement of the winch's payload]Operate Heavy Machinery +2 (1d20+2=8)[/sblock]



Øyvind attempted to ease the sling of barrels to a stop but, being somewhat unfamiliar with the controls, he overcorrected the movement of the crane, reversing it back too quickly and sending the sling arcing skyward, watching aghast as a number of barrels of fuel tumbled off the pallette and down towards the burning shed.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 20, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin grabs the hose and braces himself against the railing. OOC: Do I need to make a Strength check?



Martin jumped onto hose, hoping to bring it under control, which was thrashing like an anaconda in its death throes.  The nozzle flipped nose-down, spraying the deck with a blast of water and propelling the hose upwards--along with James Starkweather, who hung on with a look of grim determination.

[sblock=Instructions from the Keeper]Morpheus, yes, please make both a strength and dexterity check.[/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 21, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*

Watching Martin running to help with a hose, George idled for just some secs knowing he wasn't the physical type of person, as he got out of his first shock watching how barrels of explosive liquid wabling over fire and getting surprised by the fires roar and heat, George runs to help with the hose. 

On his way he bumped into Øyvinds gramophone and the artifact starts playing a wicked tune.

Tune 

[sblock]should i roll some dices?[/sblock]


----------



## Taokanf (Nov 21, 2007)

A thin scream just outside the door shook Camille herself out of the rather pleasant daydream of slapping some sense into Starkweather. Swearing to herself softly, she hurled herself out on deck and into a scene straight out the Catholic bible. She gaped, momentarily taken aback by the sheer scale of the blaze, but the distraction was only temporary and within moments she had moved down the stairs and onto the main deck, searching for where she would be of most use. 

Her eyes widened in horror as they landed on Øyvind's bungling attempts to use the winch. "Merde!" _He'll break it at this rate!_ 

The open bum flap on her pajamas flapped in the breeze, giving a lovely view of her behind as she elbowed her way through the chaotic mess toward the winch, stumbling in her haste and shouting, "Make way! Make way, damn you!"


----------



## Job (Nov 21, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> ...George runs to help with the hose...
> [sblock]should i roll some dices?[/sblock]



[sblock=Keeper's Instructions]Please make 2 rolls, the first for Strength and the second for Dexterity.  Will your string of bad rolls continue?   [/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one.)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 21, 2007)

*George Barrow Scientist*

Str and Dex (1d20=14, 1d20=10)


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 21, 2007)

Martin rolls the dice and...Str and Dex Checks (Str 4+0=4 and Dex 5+3=8)...Egads!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2007)

*Father Rucker*

Unable to help with the crane, Father Rucker picks up the hose from the back to help holding the "menacing anaconda".


----------



## jdeleski (Nov 25, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Martin jumped onto hose, hoping to bring it under control, which was thrashing like an anaconda in its death throes. [sblock=Martin's Results]Martin rolls the dice and...Str and Dex Checks (Str 4+0=4 and Dex 5+3=8)...Egads![/sblock]The nozzle flipped nose-down, spraying the deck with a blast of water and propelling the hose upwards--along with James Starkweather, who hung on with a look of grim determination.



Fortunately for James Starkweather, the additional weight of Martin LeBlanc restrained the hose from gaining much altitude, but it veered to the right, driving itself and it's riders along the wet decking until they collided roughly with the metal wall of the aftercastle.  Martin hit his head and saw brilliant white flecks swimming in front of him, but held onto the hose.  James Starkweather was kneeling and wrestling with his prey, but had obviously had the wind knocked out of him as he wheezed and gulped for air.



			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> ...George runs to help with the hose...[sblock=George's Results]Str and Dex (1d20=14, 1d20=10)[/sblock]



Goorge began grappling with the middle section of the hose and managed to dramatically reduce the hose's whipping motion, enough so that Martin and Starkweather were able to stand up, dripping and shaking.

"Good...  ...good work, Martin!" gasped the Commander as he began aiming the nozzle towards the pier, "Now that...".  *cough*  *cough* "now that we've watered down...  ...the deck,..."  *wheeze* "...perhaps we can... ...we can put out that damned fire!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 25, 2007)

job said:
			
		

> "Good...  ...good work, Martin!" gasped the Commander as he began aiming the nozzle towards the pier, "Now that...".  *cough*  *cough* "now that we've watered down...  ...the deck,..."  *wheeze* "...perhaps we can... ...we can put out that damned fire!"



[sblock=James Starkweather's attempt to aim the hose]James's d20 strength roll = 9
James's d20 dexterity roll = 5 [/sblock][OOC - Gentlemen, please make another set of strength and dexterity rolls to assist the Commander]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Nov 25, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Øyvind attempted to ease the sling of barrels to a stop but, being somewhat unfamiliar with the controls, he overcorrected the movement of the crane, reversing it back too quickly and sent the sling arcing skyward, watching aghast as a number of barrels of fuel tumbled off the pallette and down towards the burning shed.



The first drum bounced over the peak of the shed, away from the ship, but the second crashed right through the roof and apparently broke open as a moment later, fire erupted through the hole in the roof and windows shattered outward from the roaring fireball.

Meanwhile, the sling of remaining barrels stopped its upwards motion high over the blaze and a third barrel dropped off, seeming to tumble downwards in slow motion, just before the cargo began it's pendular swing back towards the ship.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 25, 2007)

Gathering himself from his first misfortune with the hose, Martin tries again.Str and Dex Checks (Str 2 + 0 = 2 and Dex 17 + 3 =20)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 25, 2007)

*George Barrow*

Str and Dex (1d20=5, 1d20=4)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2007)

*Father Rucker*

Father Rucker picks up the hose and holds it firmly, his legs rooted to the deck.

Str and Dex for the hose (1d20+1=19, 1d20+3=22) wow, those are good results.


----------



## Job (Dec 4, 2007)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille's eyes widened in horror as they landed on Øyvind's bungling attempts to use the winch. "Merde!" _He'll break it at this rate!_
> 
> The open bum flap on her pajamas flapped in the breeze, giving a lovely view of her behind as she elbowed her way through the chaotic mess toward the winch, stumbling in her haste and shouting, "Make way! Make way, damn you!"



Camille rounded the aftercastle corner and saw Starkweather, Martin, George, and some priest wrestling with a fire hose, then looked upwards and saw the crane swinging back towards the ship.  The load of fuel barrels at the end of the winch's cable, high over the burning pier, was now beginning its downward descent.

A barrel caromed off the shed roof, dented by the impact and now spraying fuel oil in its tumbling arc, then slammed onto the dock and its lid broke free.  Fuel splashed over the dock, the nearby rail car, and down towards the water.  A heartbeat later, flames raced across the docks and leapt towards the _U.S.S. Gabrielle_, and Camille.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 4, 2007)

Job said:
			
		

> Camille rounded the aftercastle corner and saw Starkweather, Martin, George, and some priest wrestling with a fire hose, then looked upwards and saw the crane swinging back towards the ship.  The load of fuel barrels at the end of the winch's cable, high over the burning pier, was now beginning its downward descent.
> 
> A barrel caromed off the shed roof, dented by the impact and now spraying fuel oil in its tumbling arc, then slammed onto the dock and its lid broke free.  Fuel splashed over the dock, the nearby rail car, and down towards the water.  A heartbeat later, flames raced across the docks and leapt towards the _U.S.S. Gabrielle_, and Camille.
> 
> ...




Letting go and dodging the hose, Martin scrambles across the deck towards Camille. 
OOC: I will try and grab Camille and move her to safety-diving into the water with her if necessary.


----------



## Job (Dec 4, 2007)

William Moore dashed across the main deck towards the gangway to assess the situation.  He saw that the center of the pier shed was fully engulfed and that the north end of the pier shed was also now ablaze.  Then...

...he heard music!  "What madness is this?", he thought. 

Moore then looked to see if the fire hoses were being brought out, and was somewhat relieved to see that James and Martin LeBlanc and George Barrow were starting to bring one to bear.  They had curiously hosed down the main deck, probably as a precaution.  And then he spied...

...bare buttocks.  And an explosion.  And a flash of white.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Dec 6, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Gathering himself from his first misfortune with the hose, Martin tries again.
> Str and Dex Checks (Str 2 + 0 = 2 and Dex 17 + 3 =20)





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Str and Dex (1d20=5, 1d20=4)





			
				Strahd_Von_Zahrovich said:
			
		

> Father Rucker picks up the hose and holds it firmly, his legs rooted to the deck.
> 
> Str and Dex for the hose (1d20+1=19, 1d20+3=22) wow, those are good results.




James made another attempt to aim the fire hose and wrestled mightily, but was off the mark and water flew at the winch controls, pounding the metal siding and Øyvind. [sblock=Results and Instructions]James Starkweather's second attempt at aiming the hose = 9

OOC -Øyvind, please make a d20 Reflex saving throw to avoid taking the full impact of the water.[/sblock]
Finally, with the additional weight and strength of both the scientist and the priest applied to the fire hose, it's struggles diminish and the commander is able to direct the water towards the conflagration on the pier.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 9, 2007)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*

Reflex (1d20+3=11)


----------



## Job (Dec 29, 2007)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Letting go and dodging the hose, Martin scrambles across the deck towards Camille.
> OOC: I will try and grab Camille and move her to safety-diving into the water with her if necessary.



Martin raced to the area where Camille stood and arrived a spit second before the wave of flaming oil rolled across the deck and engulfed the area, blocking all view of the two explorers. 

[OOC - I assume that Camille will accept Martin's grapple (considering the situation), thus Martin must only make one Reflex save for the both of them]  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Dec 29, 2007)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Reflex (1d20+3=11)



Øyvind crouched and scrambled, narrowly avoiding the full blast of the fire hose, but was lashed by a stinging spray to the side of his face and upper chest.  He was able to remain on his feet and quickly stood to survey the scene. 

Commander Starkweather and a small team of men now were gaining control of that hose, but his sling of barrels was now swinging down and towards the ship!  Øyvind knew that he'd only have one final attempt to correct the motion of the payload of barrels...

[OOC - Drowned Hero, please make another Operate Heavy Machinery roll...]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 1, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> Martin raced to the area where Camille stood and arrived a spit second before the wave of flaming oil rolled across the deck and engulfed the area, blocking all view of the two explorers.
> 
> [OOC - I assume that Camille will accept Martin's grapple (considering the situation), thus Martin must only make one Reflex save for the both of them]
> 
> ...




Here it is: Reflex Save for Martin and Camille (1d20+7=22) Huzzah!


----------



## Job (Jan 1, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> ...Finally, with the additional weight and strength of both the scientist and the priest applied to the fire hose, it's struggles diminish and the commander is able to direct the water towards the conflagration on the pier.



Directly opposite the deck from Øyvind, the better-aimed jet of water from Starkweather's team pushed the flames away from the edge of the ship and drove the blaze on the pier to cower backwards with a hiss.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 2, 2008)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Here it is: Reflex Save for Martin and Camille (1d20+7=22) Huzzah!



in midstride, Martin leapt before the onrushing inferno to drive Camille from her feet while twisting to shield them from the flaming spray with his back.   Martin felt an acute searing pain along his neck and the back of his head then both individuals crashed to the deck and slid roughly into the metal barrier on the edge of the ship, jolting them apart.  

Camille seemed fine, immediately sitting up to see Martin slumped beside the deck rail, his face turned towards her and framed with flaming hair, his shirt nearly burned away from his blackened shoulders.

Martin himself dreamt. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 2, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> in midstride, Martin leapt before the onrushing inferno to drive Camille from her feet while twisting to shield them from the flaming spray with his back.   Martin felt an acute searing pain along his neck and the back of his head then both individuals crashed to the deck and slid roughly into the metal barrier on the edge of the ship, jolting them apart.
> 
> Camille seemed fine, immediately sitting up to see Martin slumped beside the deck rail, his face turned towards her and framed with flaming hair, his shirt nearly burned away from his blackened shoulders.
> 
> ...




  Yikes...


----------



## Taokanf (Jan 8, 2008)

Camille howled a curse and scrambled to Martin's side, slapping madly at his flaming locks, smothering them beneath her longjohn sleeves. "Fool," she muttered breathlessly. Not that she didn't appreciate it -she did- but there _must_ be subtler ways to sweep a girl off her feet.

She looked toward the crane once Martin's hair was no longer in danger of going up like a birthday candle, and knew at once that there was no possible way that she could get there in time now. _Damnation._ Now what the blazes was the name of that impromptu crane operator...? "Øyvind!" She shouted, pitching her voice to cut through the din, "feather the stick in the other direction! Tap it! You're going the wrong way!"


----------



## Job (Jan 9, 2008)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille howled a curse and scrambled to Martin's side, slapping madly at his flaming locks, smothering them beneath her longjohn sleeves. "Fool," she muttered breathlessly. Not that she didn't appreciate it -she did- but there _must_ be subtler ways to sweep a girl off her feet.



Professor Moore appeared at her side, kneeling, reaching over to lift Martin's eyelids.  Martin's eyes were rolled upwards, unfocused.  

"There's a hair's width separating a fool and a hero, Miss Bardier," said the professor as he looked back towards the aftercastle stairs and waved.  "Enke!  Olav!  Get this man to the doc!  Right Away!"

Moore then stood up and asked, ""Miss Bardier, would you please accompany Mr. LeBlanc to the sick bay?  And speaking of fools, I'd appreciate it if you'd ensure that these dog handlers do NOT allow his head or neck to move."  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 9, 2008)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Taokanf said:
			
		

> "Øyvind!" She shouted, pitching her voice to cut through the din, "feather the stick in the other direction! Tap it! You're going the wrong way!"




Øyvind hears Cammile scream over the roar of the flames and realises his error, he does not like that a woman is directing him but he understand that it would be just foolish not to do as she says. Øyvind starts to adjust as hes told.

Operate Heavy Machinery  +2 (1d20 2=19)


----------



## Job (Jan 10, 2008)

Just then, adding to the pandemonium around you, an awful rumble boomed from below, from within the belly of the ship, and the main deck quaked and vibrated below your feet...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 10, 2008)

*Father Rucker*

Virgin Mary, what was that?!?!
The Priest calls while holding the hose and maintaining his balance


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 11, 2008)

Martin dreams that he is at the very Gates of Hell, but dares not cross...yet...


----------



## Job (Jan 12, 2008)

Taokan said:
			
		

> "Øyvind!" She shouted, pitching her voice to cut through the din, "feather the stick in the other direction! Tap it! You're going the wrong way!"





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind hears Camille scream over the roar of the flames and realises his error, he does not like that a woman is directing him but he understand that it would be just foolish not to do as she says. Øyvind starts to adjust as hes told.



[sblock=Øyvind's die roll]
Operate Heavy Machinery  +2 (1d20 2=19)

[OOC- Additionally, Camille's _Operate Heavy Machinery_ skill grants her a +11 and, thus, her assistance/advice to Øyvind adds a +2 to his die roll, for a total of 19 + 2 = 21][/sblock]
Øyvind gently taps the winch lever and succeeds in changing the angle of the sling's decent just enough to avoid a collision with the aftercastle superstructure and it harmlessly swings back and forth in slow pendular arcs well above the fires.  This is no longer a threat.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 17, 2008)

job said:
			
		

> Just then, adding to the pandemonium around you, an awful rumble boomed from below, from within the belly of the ship, and the main deck quaked and vibrated below your feet...





			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Virgin Mary, what was that?!?!
> The Priest calls while holding the hose and maintaining his balance



You felt the ship move forward a little;  it wasn't just vibrating.  A smile crept curiously across Professor Moore's face and Camille heard him softly say to himself, "Good lad!"   

Then he looked back towards the docks and yelled above the din, "Raise that gangplank, men!  And be quick about it!  We need to get her AWAY FROM THIS BLAZE!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 17, 2008)

With the help of George and Father Rucker, Commander Starkweather was able to steer the water spray around to wash the flaming oil from the deck, but at the same time it drenched and pushed Camille into Martin's body, then into Professor Moore who tumbled down on top of them.  Mercifully, Starkweather then swung the fury of the hose back towards the docks, once again pounding the railcars and sheds, punishing the raging, licking fire.

At that point Enke and Olav arrived on the scene to right the good Professor, who was sputtering and shaking, his hair matted to his head, his face looking strangely different without his eyeglasses.  The two men then helped Camille to her feet, averting their eyes from her wet red undergarment, and moved to begin lifting the inert Martin.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 17, 2008)

*George Barrow Scientist*

George Runs to his room and fetches his healing kit and run back to Martin. George will try to help Martin as good he can inspecting his eventually wounds...

Heal (trained)= 4 (1d20+4=22)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2008)

*Father Rucker*

_Is this Professor Moore or the smoke plays tricks on my mind?_
The priest thinks while holding the hose.
It's been a long time since he saw the professor back in the university


----------



## Job (Jan 22, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> Then he looked back towards the docks and yelled above the din, "Raise that gangplank, men!  And be quick about it!  We need to get her AWAY FROM THIS BLAZE!"



As a deckhand began working the pulleys to raise the gangway, a yell came from the burning docks, near the railcars.  "Wait sirs!  Wait!"  A lone man, dressed in red, was dragging a body towards the gangway.

The gangway was lowered again and a number of men ran down the ramp to the aid of the man in red.  Soon they were carrying a number of bodies, three in all, to the ship.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 22, 2008)

*Father Rucker*

Oh Jesus … let me through.
Once the other take care of the hose, Father Rucker hurries to the dead bodies, someone needs to grieve the fallen men.


----------



## Job (Jan 23, 2008)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Martin dreams that he is at the very Gates of Hell, but dares not cross...yet...



Beyond those gates...

**Deep in his dream the great bird whispered queerly
Of the black cone amid the polar waste;
Pushing above the ice-sheet lone and drearly,
By storm-crazed aeons battered and defaced.
Hither no living earth-shapes take their courses,
And only pale auroras and faint suns
Glow on that pitted rock, whose primal sources
Are guessed at dimly by the Elder Ones.

If men should glimpse it, they would merely wonder
What tricky mound of Nature's build they spied;
But the bird told of vaster parts, that under
The mile-deep ice-shroud crouch and brood and hide.
Gold help the dreamer whose mad visions show
Those dead eyes set in crystal gulfs below!

[sblock=Impact of Martin's dream]-1 Sanity loss for Martin and a new phobia of large birds or shadows of flying creatures that might turn out to be a large bird.

Please adjust your character sheet.[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).
**Written by H.P. himself


----------



## Taokanf (Jan 23, 2008)

Camille impatiently swept a wet cowlick of hair out of her face and leaned over Martin, uncaring that she was dripping water steadily on his legs. His face twitched and twisted into a deep, almost pained grimace as she gently tapped the side of his face, attempting to rouse him. "It looks like he's dreaming," she told Professor Moore uncertainly as he approached, and looked back at the prone man. She almost added, _or in pain_, but held her tongue just in time. She didn't want to seem foolish- of course he was in pain.


----------



## Job (Jan 23, 2008)

Taokanf said:
			
		

> Camille impatiently swept a wet cowlick of hair out of her face and leaned over Martin, uncaring that she was dripping water steadily on his legs. His face twitched and twisted into a deep, almost pained grimace as she gently tapped the side of his face, attempting to rouse him. "It looks like he's dreaming," she told Professor Moore uncertainly as he looked at the prone man. She almost added, _or in pain_, but held her tongue just in time. She didn't want to seem foolish- of course he was in pain.



Professor Moore knelt at Martin's side, squinted at the man, and said to Camille, "He's much better off unconscious right now.  And it would appear that you owe our photojournalist your life, Miss Bardier".

Enke and Olav carefully lifted Martin from the deck and placed him on a wooden pallet, then carried him off to the ship's doctors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 23, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> Enke and Olav arrived on the scene to right the good Professor, who was sputtering and shaking, his hair matted to his head, his face looking strangely different without his eyeglasses.  The two men then helped Camille to her feet, averting their eyes from her wet red undergarment, and moved to begin lifting the inert Martin.





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> George Runs to his room and fetches his healing kit and run back to Martin. George will try to help Martin as good he can inspecting his eventually wounds...
> 
> Heal (trained)= 4 (1d20+4=22)



By the time that George returned to the main deck with his healing kit, breathing heavily from his run, he found that Martin's body was no longer there.  George's effort had not been in vain, however, because he was just in time to see three burned and blistered bodies being carried up the gangway.

Fráncisco Guerini, shoeless and dressed only in his red long underwear, led and directed the group of deckhands carrying the bodies up the ramp.  As Fráncisco neared the main deck, George could see that his red clothing was burned and still smoking, numerous holes revealing blistered and blackened skin.  In his concern for the unmoving men, Fráncisco did not appear to notice his own condition.



			
				Strahd_Van_Zahrovich said:
			
		

> Oh Jesus … let me through.
> Once the other take care of the hose, Father Rucker hurries to the dead bodies, someone needs to grieve the fallen men.



Father Rucker arrived at the head of the ramp at the same time as George.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 23, 2008)

*Father Rucker*

Father Rucker puts his hand on the fallen and whispers

Bless, O God of eternal life,
all who have died
Grant them peace
from their inner turmoil
and the compassion of your love.
Comfort those who mourn
their loved ones.
Strengthen them to face the questions of pain,
the guilt and anger,
the irreparable loss. 
Amen. 

Anyone need help?
The priest calls, he then remembers he saw Prof. Moore and hurries to where he saw him


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 28, 2008)

*George Barrow Scientist*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Anyone need help?




Looks stunned at the bodies carried onboard and tries to help as he can. 
_*Who is this man? Must be a later recruitment that has not been presented properly to the rest of us.*_ George takes vital sing on the four bodies just carried onboard.


----------



## Job (Jan 30, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> Fráncisco Guerini, shoeless and dressed only in his red long underwear, led and directed the group of deckhands carrying the bodies up the ramp.  As Fráncisco neared the main deck, George could see that his red clothing was burned and still smoking, numerous holes revealing blistered and blackened skin.  In his concern for the unmoving men, Fráncisco did not appear to notice his own condition.
> 
> Father Rucker arrived at the head of the ramp at the same time as George.



Once the deckhands were all safely off the ramp, Professor Moore raised his hand to his mouth and produced an ear-splitting whistle, then signalled to his crewmen to raise the gangway.  An idling crane engine roared to life and began lifting the gangway;  seamen yelled and ran purposefully to their stations;  ropes were thrown off and the _U.S.S. Gabrielle _ moved from its berth.

The blaze continued consuming the pier shed and railcars and supplies, but Starkweather's team had dampened its enthusiasm somewhat.  Large red trucks could be seen moving down the pier, sirens wailing.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 30, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Father Rucker puts his hand on the fallen...
> Anyone need help?



The red-clothed rescuer moved to Father Rucker's side and said, "Padre?  I saw one more on the pier, Padre, but could not save him."  The man's blackened and blistered face began to quiver, "The fire...  There was no time...  God have mercy."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jan 30, 2008)

Elsewhere aboard ship...

Dr. Watkins had been taking inventory of all supplies in the Medical Facility when he heard the explosions and felt the ship rock.  After a moment's deliberation, he began preparing the room to handle an influx of wounded.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

"Doctor, I would assume burn victims as well as shrapnel wounds will be coming to us soon. I do hate scrubbing off the burned skin...." Wade makes sure he knows where all the equipment is and that it is all sterile.


----------



## Job (Jan 31, 2008)

*~*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The priest calls, he then remembers he saw Prof. Moore and hurries to where he saw him



Father Rucker found the professor giving urgent instructions to a group of deckhands, gesturing crisply with his hands.  He finished lecturing the team and they immediately dashed off, then he looked up from his clipboard and exhaled.  His eyeglasses were still missing.  He turned and squinted at the priest who stood 10 feet away, looking puzzled.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 2, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> Father Rucker found the professor giving urgent instructions to a group of deckhands, gesturing crisply with his hands.  He finished lecturing the team and they immediately dashed off, then he looked up from his clipboard and exhaled.  His eyeglasses were still missing.  He turned and squinted at the priest who stood 10 feet away, looking puzzled.




Prof Moore, It's my pleasure.
Father Rucker shakes his hand
But help is needed around so questions will be answer later, are you alright?
Seeing the Prof's squinting.
Father Rucker looks around for Moore's glasses


----------



## Job (Feb 3, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Doctor, I would assume burn victims as well as shrapnel wounds will be coming to us soon. I do hate scrubbing off the burned skin...." Wade makes sure he knows where all the equipment is and that it is all sterile.



Enke and Olav shuffled quickly into the medical cabin carrying Martin LeBlanc on a wooden pallet.  "Doktor!  Kvikt doktor!"  yelled Olav.  They gingerly laid the pallet on the floor next to the treatment table.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Feb 3, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Looks stunned at the bodies carried onboard and tries to help as he can.
> _*Who is this man? Must be a later recruitment that has not been presented properly to the rest of us.*_ George takes vital sing on the four bodies just carried onboard.



As George leaned over the first body, he found the smell of burned flesh overpowering.  The deckhand's eyelids, nose and cheek appeared to be strangely sagging and a large patch of his hair was burned away.  As he touched the man's kneck to find a pulse, the skin split and slid away to reveal the red muscle beneath.

George gagged.

[sblock=George's response]Drowned Hero, please make a fortitude save for George to avoid becoming too sick to continue your inspection.[/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 3, 2008)

Wade rushes over to the injured man. He helps them carefully put the man onto the treatment table. He looks over the man's injuries quickly, mentally taking note of which of his injuries were the most deadly. Once he determines where to start, he begins his precise work on the man. 



Wade's heal check for Martin (1d20+13=23)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 3, 2008)

*George Barrow scientist*

Fortitude (1d20+6=22)


----------



## Job (Feb 3, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Wade rushes over to the injured man. He helps them carefully put the man onto the treatment table. He looks over the man's injuries quickly, mentally taking note of which of his injuries were the most deadly. Once he determines where to start, he begins his precise work on the man.
> 
> Wade's heal check for Martin (1d20+13=23)



Dr. Watkins quickly examined Martin and determined that he had sustained a moderate concussion in addition to 2nd degree burns along his back and neck.  Camille's quick action had prevented damage to his face and scalp.  His pulse was a bit high, but stable, and his breathing was normal (indicating no damage to his lungs).

While Martin was unconscious, Dr. Watkins cleaned, treated and wrapped his burns.  He placed a collar on Martin's neck and moved him to one of the facility's three medical cots, then gave him a half-dose of morphine to help him sleep.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 3, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> Dr. Watkins quickly examined Martin and determined that he had sustained a moderate concussion in addition to 2nd degree burns along his back and neck.  Camille's quick action had prevented damage to his face and scalp.  His pulse was a bit high, but stable, and his breathing was normal (indicating no damage to his lungs).
> 
> While Martin was unconscious, Dr. Watkins cleaned, treated and wrapped his burns.  He placed a collar on Martin's neck and moved him to one of the facility's three medical cots, then gave him a half-dose of morphine to help him sleep.
> 
> ...




Ouch...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> Dr. Watkins quickly examined Martin and determined that he had sustained a moderate concussion in addition to 2nd degree burns along his back and neck.  Camille's quick action had prevented damage to his face and scalp.  His pulse was a bit high, but stable, and his breathing was normal (indicating no damage to his lungs).
> 
> While Martin was unconscious, Dr. Watkins cleaned, treated and wrapped his burns.  He placed a collar on Martin's neck and moved him to one of the facility's three medical cots, then gave him a half-dose of morphine to help him sleep.
> 
> ...






"He's lucky. I would assume from the sound of the blast that he wounds could of been much, much worse. He will be up and around in a couple of days, but his burns will take weeks to heal." He really didn't know if anyone was listening, he had simply become accustomed to talking about the injuries with students, nurses, or other doctors after treatment. "Doctor, if he wakes up in pain, which I can assure you he will, please give him another small dose of pain killer or a sedative. I will see what this man's chores where on the ship. I am doubtful that his burns will allow him to make much progress in the way of work." Wade turns to the men that carried the patient to him, "Is anyone else injured?"


----------



## Job (Feb 5, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Prof Moore, It's my pleasure.
> Father Rucker shakes his hand
> But help is needed around so questions will be answer later, are you alright?
> Seeing the Prof's squinting.
> Father Rucker looks around for Moore's glasses



Professor Moore stood silently while shaking Father Rucker's hand, then asked, "I know you, don't I?  Pardon me but I'm blind as the proverbial bat without my glasses.  Your voice..."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2008)

*Father Rucker*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> Professor Moore stood silently while shaking Father Rucker's hand, then asked, "I know you, don't I?  Pardon me but I'm blind as the proverbial bat without my glasses.  Your voice..."




Oh..pardon me Prof. it's me Dr. Rucker Your old Harvard friend.
Let me help you and be a guiding hand


----------



## Job (Mar 10, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> As George leaned over the first body, he found the smell of burned flesh overpowering. The deckhand's eyelids, nose and cheek appeared to be strangely sagging and a large patch of his hair was burned away. As he touched the man's kneck to find a pulse, the skin split and slid away to reveal the red muscle beneath.
> 
> George gagged.
> 
> ...





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Fortitude (1d20+6=22)



George was able to fight back his nausea and continue on.  He probed the neck of the first deckhand, sliding his fingers between the exposed muscles seeking a pulse--and then deeper.  There was nothing.

He moved to the second body and immediately saw that the individual was far beyond help, a red swollen tongue lolling from between blackened lips and a single staring eye.

The third was moaning and having difficulty breathing, occasionally hitching and emitting a queer clucking sound.  He clutched at George's arm with a fearful look in his eyes.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 10, 2008)

*George Barrow Scientist*

'What happened to you Sir, what is your name?, tell me for the love of God...' George tries to help the man as good as he can while he tries to drag some information out of him of who he is, and what happened to him.

Diplomacy - Heal (1d20+7=27, 1d20+4=20)


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 11, 2008)

OOC: How long is Martin out?


----------



## Job (Mar 12, 2008)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> OOC: How long is Martin out?



[sblock=For Martin's eyes only]Martin will awaken in a drugged stupor approximately 3 hours later, but once he's oriented himself, he will have a short time during which he can perform basic functions which don't require physical exertion;  for example, he will not be able to climb a flight of stairs without passing out.  The morphine will wear off approximately 1 hour later to the extent that the pain from his burns will be unbearable[/sblock]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Mar 13, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> " Wade turns to the men that carried the patient to him, "Is anyone else injured?"



As they were hurrying out of the medical facility, Enke and Olav stopped dead in their tracks.  A painful look crossed Enke's face and Olav responded in a somber tone, "Ja doktor.  Der er flere ... excuse ... there are more on the dock."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 13, 2008)

Yikes, Martin will take it easy for a few days...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

Wade looks at the men, "Then hurry and show me the way!"


----------



## Job (Mar 20, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Oh..pardon me Prof. it's me Dr. Rucker Your old Harvard friend.
> Let me help you and be a guiding hand



Moore tilted his head to the side and squinted again, moving closer to see you better.  Water ran from his hair down the side of his face and dripped from his chin.  "Rucker?",  he questioned himself, then nodded.  "Yes, Professor Rucker.  From the department of Chemistry!  It's been a long time, Professor.  But..." 

He looked down at his saturated papers and clipboard, then across the main deck towards the docks, watching the rising smoke and fire crews jumping from their pumpers and hurrying to battle the blaze.  "...but Miskatonic University is far away, my friend."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Mar 20, 2008)

job said:
			
		

> The [man] was moaning and having difficulty breathing, occasionally hitching and emitting a queer clucking sound. He clutched at George's arm with a fearful look in his eyes.





			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'What happened to you Sir, what is your name?, tell me for the love of God...' George tries to help the man as good as he can while he tries to drag some information out of him of who he is, and what happened to him.



The man grunted out in pain, spraying bloody spittle.  In a raspy voice, like sandpaper scraping across bone, he blurted "A man!  I saw..."   He trembled and grabbed George's shirt and pulled.  "...saw him!  Start the fire."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 21, 2008)

*George Barrow Scientist*

'A witness!' George starts to help the man whit his injuries while he talks to the man 'who did this, what does he look like, you know his name?, you seen him before?!' 'please tell me all you know of him, was he alone?'

'I NEED A DOCTOR OVER HERE! FAST FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!' he screams so loud as possible to fetch the attention of the other persons in the area.

Heal: (trained)+4; Gather Information: (trained)+9 (1d20+4=20, 1d20+9=15)


----------



## Job (Mar 22, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Wade looks at the men, "Then hurry and show me the way!"



Enke and Olav ran with Wade through the Ship's Mess and down the corridor to the exit, emerging at the top of the superstructure's stairway, and they pointed down at a cluster of bodies lying on the main deck near the raised gangway.  Wade was stunned by the chaos: the dock buildings and a railcar engulfed in flames, smoke and sparks drifting close overhead, klaxons blaring, crewmen racing in every direction.  Enke shouted to Wade, doing his best to be heard over the scene's cacaphony, "There Doktor!  Kvikt vær så snill!  Please!"

Wade could hear yelling from a man bending near the prone forms.







			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'A witness!' George starts to help the man whit his injuries while he talks to the man 'who did this, what does he look like, you know his name?, you seen him before?!' 'please tell me all you know of him, was he alone?'
> 
> 'I NEED A DOCTOR OVER HERE! FAST FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!'  he screamed as loud as possible...


----------



## Job (Mar 22, 2008)

As the U.S.S. Gabrielle's stern cleared the burning dock, two tugboats could be seen approaching to help her.  

After a second sweep of the deck with the fire hose to extinguish a few remaining flickerings, James Starkweather signaled to shut the water down.

A loud series of cracks and poppings erupted from the dock and reverberated across the harbor, then a large section of the pier shed roof collapsed in a shower of sparks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 22, 2008)

Drowned Hero[COLOR=Purple said:
			
		

> 'I NEED A DOCTOR OVER HERE! FAST FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!'[/COLOR] he screams so loud as possible to fetch the attention of the other persons in the area.







Wade hears the scream and rushes over to the man. Even for the experienced ER doctor, the sight was shocking. He hurrys and attends to the injured.


Heal check (1d20+13=33)


----------



## Job (Mar 23, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Wade hears the scream and rushes over to the man. Even for the experienced ER doctor, the sight was shocking. He hurrys and attends to the injured.
> 
> Heal check (1d20+13=33)



Silently to himself, Wade quickly inventoried the man's injuries:  

- third degree burns visible across face and neck; 
- severe blistering within the man's mouth and tongue, bloody foam flowing from the man's nose and up his throat as he breathed;  rattling, bubbling breath;  likely critical lung damage from the explosions and fire;  
- Wade peeled back the man's burned shirt and saw multiple contusions and cuts, likely from flying debris; 
- a 2-inch puncture in the man's chest wall, bleeding profusely, with no visible item protruding from it.  It was either from a flying glass shard, or large wood splinter that the man pulled free...  
...or a knife wound?  Wade quickly pressed his hand to the open wound to temporarily staunch the bleeding.

The man had little time left.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 23, 2008)

"Get help now. He needs to get to the hospital _now_." Wade knew his words were lacking, this man would never make if off the ship.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 24, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> He looked down at his saturated papers and clipboard, then across the main deck towards the docks, watching the rising smoke and fire crews jumping from their pumpers and hurrying to battle the blaze.  "...but Miskatonic University is far away, my friend."




Indeed, but leave this to a cup of tea … now you and others need help.

Rucker will guide him to a safe place and then he will go to see if he can help other who needs it.

*Heal +3


----------



## Job (Apr 1, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Get help now. He needs to get to the hospital _now_." Wade knew his words were lacking, this man would never make if off the ship.



Enke and Olav responded quickly to Wade's request, bringing a pallet with them and placing it next to the suffering man, but then stopped to stare at Dr. Watkins, eventually saying, "Doktor?  Bring this man to the ship's hospital?  Yes?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Apr 1, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Indeed, but leave this to a cup of tea … now you and others need help.



Father Rucker's comment jolted the professor back from his reverie to focus on the problems at hand.  He grabbed Father Rucker's arm, pointed at the deck, and said, "Yes professor Rucker, you are quite right about my need for help.  Do you see my eyeglasses anywhere?"

A brief search of the deck area near the main gangway turned up nothing.

Moore rubbed his forehead and said, "Well, I'll be back in few minutes after I retrieve my spare set.  Thank you for your help, professor, and since it appears that you won't be disembarking any time soon, please seek me out once we've addressed our more pressing concerns."  He turned away and slowly walked towards the aftercastle stairway.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 1, 2008)

"Yes, until we can call an ambulance."


----------



## Taokanf (Apr 1, 2008)

*** Errant post ***


----------



## Job (Apr 1, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Yes, until we can call an ambulance."



The two men carefully lifted the man, but the movement caused him to groan loudly and then fall silent.  They gently placed him on the litter and picked it up, but looked nervously at Dr. Watkins.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2008)

*Father Rucker*

Father Rucker strides to where help is most needed.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 1, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> The two men carefully lifted the man, but the movement caused him to groan loudly and then fall silent.  They gently placed him on the litter and picked it up, but looked nervously at Dr. Watkins.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).






Wade shook his head at the two men, but he couldn't really blame them. They probably had no medical experiance at all, and as long as they were helping...... then who could complain?


----------



## Job (Apr 3, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Father Rucker strides to where help is most needed.



Quickly looking around the main deck, the priest notices a few situations that might require his assistance.  There are three stevedores struggling to tie down a load of large wooden beams.  A drum of oil is lying on its side near the railing and is spilling liquid into the river.  And a red-underwear-clad crewmember is sitting on the stairs with his head in his hands.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Apr 3, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Wade shook his head at the two men, but he couldn't really blame them. They probably had no medical experiance at all, and as long as they were helping...... then who could complain?



The two Norwegians looked at each other, shrugged, and slowly carried the stretcher up the stairs towards the ship's mess and the medical facility.

When Wade turned to look back at the other two burned men, he saw that someone had covered them with a tarp.  Completely.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 3, 2008)

"Get the dead off this boat as soon as humanly possible. I don't want disease starting to spread." Without the slightest hint of sorrow in his voice, he continued on looking for more injured.


----------



## Job (Apr 4, 2008)

Job said:
			
		

> A loud series of cracks and poppings erupted from the dock and reverberated across the harbor, then a large section of the pier shed roof collapsed in a shower of sparks.



As the _Gabrielle_ idles out in the harbor about 50 yards from pier, awaiting the tugboats, the three boxcars on the pier edge rumble down the explosion- and heat-buckled tracks and into the river.  Starkweather shouts and grimly watches the 3-foot wave of water expanding from the dock.

At about the same time, James Starkweather pulls a set of field glasses from a nearby crewmember and examines lights of another ship departing down-river, towed by tugboats.  George and Father Rucker both hear him furiously mutter "The Tallahassee!  The bitch has beaten me!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 4, 2008)

*Father Rucker*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> Quickly looking around the main deck, the priest notices a few situations that might require his assistance.  There are three stevedores struggling to tie down a load of large wooden beams.  A drum of oil is lying on its side near the railing and is spilling liquid into the river.  And a red-underwear-clad crewmember is sitting on the stairs with his head in his hands.




Not wanting to add more menace, Father Rucker decides to be helpful where he is most needed. And comfort is one of his specialties.
Walking to the stairs where the man sits, Father Rucker lays his hand on the man's shoulder.
Are you all right son?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Apr 9, 2008)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> "The Tallahassee!  The bitch has beaten me!"




'Who sir has beaten you?' 'Is that a ships name?' George strains his eyes in the darkness to see the ship or the thing Starkweather is looking at.


----------



## Job (Apr 17, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Get the dead off this boat as soon as humanly possible. I don't want disease starting to spread." Without the slightest hint of sorrow in his voice, he continued on looking for more injured.



The ship had pulled away from the dock, so removing the dead would have to wait.

In looking around the ship, Dr. Watkins found a number of stevedores and crewmen with serious burns, deep cuts, and broken bones.  Wade provided what assistance he could on deck, but sent many to the medical room knowing that Dr. Greene would capably handle the rush.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Apr 17, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Walking to the stairs where the man sits, Father Rucker lays his hand on the man's shoulder.
> Are you all right son?



As Father Rucker approached the crew member, he noticed the man's burned hair and blackened face and hands. The man's hands were trembling and his shoulders shook.  The priest could hear him repeating words in a foreign language with a cadence that sounded like prayer:

"...orar para nós sinners, agora e à hora dos nossos morte..."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Apr 17, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'Who sir has beaten you?' 'Is that a ships name?' George strains his eyes in the darkness to see the ship or the thing Starkweather is looking at.



Starkweather's jaw muscles clenched rhythmically as he continued studying the ship, then he lowered the field glasses and also his eyes, muttering to George, "It's Acacia Lexington.  Her expedition just departed New York City for Antarctica."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 17, 2008)

Martin stirred on his bunk in the infirmary-he felt the throbbing of the engines as the ship left dock. His injuries had begun to heal and he looked forward to once again being useful...


----------



## Job (Apr 17, 2008)

Her port side midships scorched and blackened, the U.S.S. Gabrielle is towed to a new dock downstream at Pier 66 within an hour.  An army of policemen, reporters, and gawkers are on hand to welcome them into their new berth.  

Once the ship is tied off, both Mr. Starkweather and First Officer Turlow are met by police for questioning.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Apr 30, 2008)

While the police begin their investigations, you hear a voice booming over the ship's public address system, announcing "All crew members and stevadores on ship are to report to the ship's mess for instructions.  Repeat.  All crew members and stevadores are to immediately report to the ship's mess.  That is all."

You arrive at the mess hall and are met by Professor Moore who is sporting a new pair of eyeglasses.  He asks you to sign a logbook as you enter and then instructs you to take a seat. Anyone who is injured is told to report to the medical facility.

After everyone has arrived and signed in, Professor Moore organized teams to begin assessing the impact of the fire on the expedition.  Some seamen are assigned to estimate repairs to the ship, some are instructed to take inventory of equipment that has already been loaded on board the _U.S.S. Gabrielle_, and some are instructed to return to the burned pier and work with firemen to take an inventory of whatever equipment and supplies are salvageable.

[OOC - These tasks are not assigned to player characters.  Your characters are free to take whatever actions you believe are important.]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 30, 2008)

Wade silently rises and moves off to inventory the medical supplies. He takes his time and makes a detailed record, stopping every so often to check on his patients.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2008)

*Father Rucker*

Prof. Moore
Father Rucker addresses his academic mate.
I pleased to see that you are all right.

Our time is short and I'll talk briefly ... I came here because the captain turned down my application to join this journey, god's will caused me to arrive in this terrible moment, but I see it as an emissary.
I planned to meet the captain on personal and convince him to let me join. I can help as a scientist and as a father. Not to speak that Antarctica is a fascinating place to be.
Father Rucker eyes the Prof.

Will you help me Prof.?


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 3, 2008)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*

Øyvind stands up from his chair and puts a big dose of snuff under his lipp. 'Im gonna be off to take a look at my gear, dogs and gramaphone' 'i hope all is in shape and ready to go' he walks out the door taking a glance back on the meeting. 
_
*'This day has been full of unconveniant happenings for our expedition, pluss that competitor leaving this same night.... Wonder who on this crew is a spy and saboteour, to many acidents today... I better talk to George about it... '*_

'George! would it be ok i visit you at the lab after im done checking my stuff?' the tall norwegian yawns at George turns around not waiting for a answer.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 3, 2008)

*George Barrow Scientist*

George nods at Øyvinds back understanding the norwegian wanted a moment of privacy....

'Sirs... and lady offcourse' he talks to the meeting 'I recomend all of uss check our personal gear and keep an eye on things and if possible noticing if anything seems out of order' 'we have been having many accinets the late time, we should be carefull' 

George walk over to fahter Rucker 'I dont think i got the pelasure mister....' 'you a new crew member or here just for the soul conforting today?'


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2008)

I'm known as Father Rucker, Prof. Rucker and you can call me Paul as well..
The priest smiles to George

I came here by the will of Christ ... but I hoping to be a member

Father Rucker shakes the man's hand. And you are my son, who are you?


----------



## Job (May 17, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Wade silently rises and moves off to inventory the medical supplies. He takes his time and makes a detailed record, stopping every so often to check on his patients.



A few hours later, Dr. Watkins completes his inventory.  Everything appears to be in order;  no drugs and supplies are missing.  All medical equipment was installed on the ship a week earlier and nothing was damaged.

Martin is resting comfortably, although occasionally he moans and writhes in the bunk.  


The other seriously injured man is in much worse shape than Martin.
[sblock=Wade's earlier assessment of the man's injuries]- third degree burns visible across face and neck; 
- severe blistering within the man's mouth and tongue, bloody foam flowing from the man's nose and up his throat as he breathed; rattling, bubbling breath; likely critical lung damage from the explosions and fire; 
- Wade peeled back the man's burned shirt and saw multiple contusions and cuts, likely from flying debris; 
- a 2-inch puncture in the man's chest wall, bleeding profusely, with no visible item protruding from it. It was either from a flying glass shard, or large wood splinter that the man pulled free... 
...or a knife wound? Wade quickly pressed his hand to the open wound to temporarily staunch the bleeding.

The man had little time left.[/sblock]Following surgery to repair the man's wound, and an hour cleaning and wrapping his burns, Wade knew that his chance of survival was slim.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 17, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Prof. Moore
> Father Rucker addresses his academic mate.
> I pleased to see that you are all right.
> 
> ...



Professor Moore listened intently to Father Rucker, nodding frequently, although occasionally interrupting him to give directions to a passing dockworker.  When the priest finished, Moore looked at him for a few long moments and then smiled without really smiling.  

He reached up and clapped Rucker on the shoulder, saying, "Do you know what you are asking, my friend?"  He laughed and said, "Sure.  I'll see what I can do.  Your God must not like you very much!

You may relax in the Ship's Mess while I go talk to the commander."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (May 17, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Øyvind stands up from his chair and puts a big dose of snuff under his lipp. 'Im gonna be off to take a look at my gear, dogs and gramaphone' 'i hope all is in shape and ready to go' he walks out the door taking a glance back on the meeting.



As soon as Øyvind nears the hatch to enter the hold, he hears the nervous barking of the dogs within.  As he clmbs down the ladder, he can see them running back and forth in their cages.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 18, 2008)

Once back to Shore and with the promise of Prof. Moore to handle his joining to the expedition, Father Rucker will bring his stuff from the hotel to his new cabin. On his way he will buy the local newspaper, wanting to know if someone wrote about the harbor incident, and if police officers commented about any line of investigation.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 20, 2008)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*



			
				Job said:
			
		

> As soon as Øyvind nears the hatch to enter the hold, he hears the nervous barking of the dogs within.  As he clmbs down the ladder, he can see them running back and forth in their cages.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Job (the tortured one).




'shhhh' 'shhh' 'rolig nå skattene mine' 'shhh' 'shhh'
Translation: [sblock]'Calm down my treasures'[/sblock]

Handle Animal (1d20+9=18)


----------



## Job (May 24, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Once back to Shore and with the promise of Prof. Moore to handle his joining to the expedition, Father Rucker will bring his stuff from the hotel to his new cabin. On his way he will buy the local newspaper, wanting to know if someone wrote about the harbor incident, and if police officers commented about any line of investigation.



Father Rucker did indeed find a news article in the next day's newspaper.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2008)

*Father Rucker*

Nada, nothing on the news.
Remark Rucker, placing the newspaper on Prof. Moore' desk.
Could be arson or accident, I never knew there was another ship.
He looks again at the newspaper.
Miss Lexington expedition, what do we know about them, who are the scientists over there?


----------



## Job (Jun 1, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Once back to Shore and with the promise of Prof. Moore to handle his joining to the expedition, Father Rucker will bring his stuff from the hotel to his new cabin.



Upon his return to the docks, luggage in tow, Father Rucker spent a half hour attempting to convince policemen and a security guard that he was to be allowed onto the USS Gabrielle.  A runner was sent to speak with Professor Moore and returned word that Father Rucker was indeed to be permitted aboard, to await within the ship's mess.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jun 1, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> 'shhhh' 'shhh' 'rolig nå skattene mine' 'shhh' 'shhh'
> Translation: [sblock]'Calm down my treasures'[/sblock]
> 
> Handle Animal (1d20+9=18)



The dogs are clearly upset about something and, although they quiet down for Øyvind, they continue pacing and whining.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Job (Jun 2, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Nada, nothing on the news.
> Remark Rucker, placing the newspaper on Prof. Moore' desk.
> Could be arson or accident, I never knew there was another ship.
> He looks again at the newspaper.
> Miss Lexington expedition, what do we know about them, who are the scientists over there?



Father Rucker remembers meeting Martin LeBlanc, the expedition's journalist, on deck just before Martin sacrificed his body to save the female pilot.  It occurs to the priest that perhaps Martin has some information.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 3, 2008)

Father Rucker goes to meet Martin, after introducing himself, he'll ask him about the other ship.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 4, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Father Rucker goes to meet Martin, after introducing himself, he'll ask him about the other ship.



OOC: What do I know/remember? It's been awhile...


----------



## Job (Jun 8, 2008)

Morpheus said:
			
		

> OOC: What do I know/remember? It's been awhile...



[sblock=For Martin's Eyes Only]Below are links to Martin's investigations at the New York Times archives.  

Here is a direct link to post #86 of Chapter 1, wherein I've edited the post to attach the relevant newspaper articles.  Only Martin is currently aware of these articles.

Here is a link to all posts within Chapter 1.[/sblock]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Job (the tortured one).


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jul 16, 2008)

*Øyvind Raknes Sled Driver*

Øyvind takes out one of his dogs in a rope and lets the dog guide him to the thing that makes them nervous.


----------

